#ubuntu-cz 2011-01-03
<Nethe> Haj!
<Nethe> Haj.
<flack> hola hola
<flack> je tu nejakz chemik?
<cvachta> nemate nekdo pidgin?
<flack> cvachta, preco<
<flack> ?
<flack> ja mam
<cvachta> potrebuju poradit jak vypnout ty otravny okna co mi vyskakujou pri loginu na quakenet...  icr kanal
<cvachta> sorry irc
<cvachta> teda irc server.. a pak se autologuju na kanal
<cvachta> a vyskoci mi dycky dve okna ktery dycky zaviram jak vul 
<cvachta> tohle treba: (20:17:56) port80b.se.quakenet.org: (notice) Highest connection count: 8022 (8021 clients)
<cvachta> (20:17:56) port80b.se.quakenet.org: (notice) on 1 ca 1(4) ft 20(20)
<flack> fu ja to pouzivam len na icq..
<flack> ako irc klient sa mi to nepaci vobec 
<cvachta> me to staci .. 
<flack> tak bojuj :D
<flack> no ak by tu bol nahodou nejaky chemik bodlo by.. mam baterku zo zachranneho clna co sa pouzivaju na oceane...na silvestra som to chel testnut zapalit bo uvadzaju ze svietit bude 8 hodin.. mala taku snurku za ktoru som si myslel ze ked zatiahnem tak sa to odpali a zacne svietit
<flack> a nic ..odpadlo iba veko.. 
<flack> tak sa chcem poradit ci do toho nema ist nahodou voda
<flack> slana voda :D
<flack> lebo ako sme tam vonku stali bolo nam luto ze to nic nerobi tak sme do toho chceli aspon nieco naliat.. no po ruke bolo len bacardi a energetak... tak sme tam prskli enegetickeho drinku
<flack> po hodine to bolo dost teple :D ale nesvietilo :D
<[ZOMB]> cvachta: zkus nechat vypisovat vsechny systemove informace do jednoho okna, ale jinak se toho nezbavis jinak nez filtrem
<[ZOMB]> rozhodne nevim jak je na tom pidgin s irc, pro me je to moc malovany
<flack> aj mne to tusim hadzalo nejake dve okna a cele je to take skarede :D
<freax> flack: za zadnou snurku podle me neni treba tahat... svetlo ze zachranyho clunu by se melo aktivovat samo pri kontaktu s vodou :-)
<flack> flack, jo dik >D
<flack> freax, jo dik.. ta snurka tam ale aj tak bola len na veku.. proste iba krytka
<flack> freax, a asi to ma byt slana voda ze?
<FrostyX> prosimvas, prelozte mi nekdo do anglictiny vetu "zvykl jsem si na noveho psa." (neverim prekladu google translatoru :D)
<flack> hah
<flack> chlape ty si divnyyyyyyyyy
<flack> :D
<flack> hadam to nepises nejakej zenskej 
<FrostyX> vole :-D .. ucime se s kamosema anglictinu do skoly 
<flack> :D
<flack> ja to tiez moc dobre neviem
<flack> radsej sa to ani nepokusam napisat >D
<cvachta> to ste husty teda :-D :-D
<flack> xixi
<flack> I have habits for a new dog ////I used to have a new dog
<flack> translator :D
<FrostyX> tak to ma google asi spravne
<spectrum1> a na to se napyjem ..
<spectrum1> na zdravi!
<spectrum1> google vi vsechno ..
<spectrum1> http://kecy.roumen.cz/google_-_how_to.JPG
<flack> spectrum1,  a je to tam :D
#ubuntu-cz 2011-01-04
<naty11> ahoj nevim zda jsem zde dobre, mam problem z prechodem na ubuntu 10.04
<naty11> jsou tam nejake chyby pres ktere se mi nedari dostat http://pastebin.com/dRgc8HGq
<cvachta> hele jak odstanim ppa? ktery sem pridal pomoci sudo add-apt-repository ppa:neco/neco
<[ZOMB]> stejne jako kdyz to delas klikanim, to mas nejjednodussi
<cvachta> no ja ho nikde nemuzu najit.. 
<cvachta> sprava->zdroje softwaru?
<cvachta> ostatni sowtware?
<cvachta> software?
<cvachta> tam to nikde nemuzu najit
<[ZOMB]> cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<[ZOMB]> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine
<cvachta> uz to tam nenii.. ale v centru software se to porad ukazuje
<cvachta> co s tim?
<cvachta> slo o http://ppa.launchpad.net/glasen/intel-driver/ubuntu, smazal sem to rucne a overil ze to v tom souboru neni ale v centru software se mi ukazuje stalo Intel 2.13 Git a tam asi 4 nainstalovany app.. to musim odstanit? jestli jo tak odstranit nejdou :(
<[ZOMB]> to je nejakde mozna i v tom centru zapsany, to uz ja neznam :)
<[ZOMB]> git je uplne neco jinyho ale :)
<[ZOMB]> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Git
<[ZOMB]> koukam ze s tim centrem delaj dobrej bordel cloveku v hlave :))
<cvachta> aha... a da se ten intel git stejne dat doprdele? ja nechci git, ja sem chtel normalne nejakej novej intel driver! :( a ted tam mam veci jako userspace interflace to intel-specific kernel DRM services (libdrm-intel1) apod.. 
<cvachta> co s tim grrrr
<cvachta> sem to ale pridaval pres ppa 
<cvachta> https://launchpad.net/~glasen/+archive/intel-driver
<[ZOMB]> jak rikam, nevim co je v tom centru softu a nevim co si to kde zas uklada samo vedle a zasira to system :P
<cvachta> a co pouzivas ty?
<cvachta> synaptis?
<cvachta> synaptic..
<[ZOMB]> aptitude :)
<[ZOMB]> by mohlo http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9979644
<[ZOMB]> ja sel od widli hlavne kuli tomu vecnymu podelanymu klikani, takze co jde jinak, tak delam jinak, takze vlastne skoro vsechno :D
<cvachta> hm.. no mohlo.. ale ja mam aktualizovanej maveric
<cvachta> maverick :-D
<yunife> caute kluci, potreboval bych pomoct, v evolution som si nastavil podpis pod kazdu spravu, ale dava mi to tam pred ten podpis -- dve pomlcky a neviem kde sa to da vypnut, resp. nejak modifikovat, lebo mi to tam dost nevyhovuje
<[ZOMB]> yunife: nevim vubec, ale sel bych po nejaky sablone toho podpisu
<yunife> [ZOMB], v tej sablone to nemam, iba ked sa to prilozi do podpisu tak to tam mrdne a podto da ten podpis :(
<[ZOMB]> hm :(
<yunife> [ZOMB], srat na to :-D
<yunife> [ZOMB], nic nie je dokonale :-D
<[ZOMB]> yunife: presne :d
<[ZOMB]> yunife: ja na podpis kaslu uplne, vidi muj mail, to mu musi stacit :D
 * [ZOMB] spalil topinky trosek tim vykecavanim na IRC :(
<yunife> *rofl*
<[ZOMB]> skoro jako kdyz chroupes uhli :D
<[ZOMB]> ale pohoda :)
<yunife> [ZOMB], mas pochutinku no :-D
<yunife> [ZOMB], to jak ten for na lamery s kuratem, po hodine mu to doplo, ked mal cely byt zasmradeny :-D
<[ZOMB]> :D
#ubuntu-cz 2011-01-05
<yunife> caute kluci
<yunife> instaloval tu uz niekto z vas SSH FTP? potreboval bych pichnut ako na to :-D
<yunife> flack, ahoj :-P
<flack> cecilko
<yunife> flack, jak sa vede kamarade?
<flack> yunife, malo sexu :D
<flack> nazdar inak 
<yunife> flack, wtf
<flack> :D som si dal zavazok do noveho roku ze bude viac sexu :D tak drz palce muhhe
<flack> btw to je jediny ktory som si dal.. okrem toho ze sa polepsim-ten sa uz nerata ,,to je klasika :D
<yunife> flack, tak to si na tom dost biedne, ked si davas taketo predsavzatia :-D
<flack> yunife, no je to bieda,,, vies ako baby dnes prahnu po grazloch..
<yunife> flack, sak ani niektore z tych bab su ako prasata
<flack> :D su su.. a niektore su pekne prasata ::D
<flack> frcim do mesta :D
<[ZOMB]> 10:47 < yunife> instaloval tu uz niekto z vas SSH FTP? NO CO TO TOTO?
<cvachta> ? :-)
<cvachta> už mi zase jdou okna :-D
<[ZOMB]> cvachta: za mi to moc nedava smysl, ale ja se teprve probouzim :)
<cvachta> jo.. to se stava.. z toho si nic nedelej :-D
<[ZOMB]> :)
<[ZOMB]> nj
<cvachta> to chce Å¡peka :-D
<[ZOMB]> mam, i kafe ;)
<cvachta> ja nemam papirek... a mam z toho velke dilema.. 
<cvachta> do obchodu daleko.. a venku zima :-D
<[ZOMB]> :D
<cvachta> co horsiho se cloveku muze stat?! :-D
<[ZOMB]> slep kratky
<cvachta> to je poděl.. to radši počkám na to než se někdo staví s papírkem :-D
<[ZOMB]> ... no treba nemi co do toho papirku :D
<cvachta> jo.. tak to je pak jeste horsi :-D
<cvachta> hele.. jak kdyz nainstaluju neco pomoci make 
<cvachta> make install 
<cvachta> jak to pak odstanim? 
<cvachta> a kam se to instaluje? do akt. slozky?
<[ZOMB]> to je ruzne :)
<[ZOMB]> spusteci soubor bude predpokladam v /usr/bin/ /usr/sbin/ nebo aktualni slozce co se to kompilovalo, od toho bude ti to ostatni, mozna /usr/share/ , nastaveni si to muze hodit do /etc/, tj ruzne mam pocit
<cvachta> stazim se instalovat http://code.google.com/p/capslock-notification/
<cvachta> plugin pro pidgin 
<cvachta> a v helpu je jenom
<cvachta> HOW TO INSTALL
<cvachta> --------------
<cvachta> 1) make
<cvachta> 2) make install
<cvachta> This will install the plugin to ${HOME}/.purple/plugins.
<cvachta> You don't have to restart pidgin to activate this plugin.
<cvachta> a kdyz najedu v terminalu do slozky a dam make tak to napise nejaky errory nesmyslny
<[ZOMB]> ...
<[ZOMB]> nesmyslny rozhodne nebudou ;)
<cvachta> mmnt
<cvachta> http://pastebin.com/JQQXcR4a
<[ZOMB]> to nemuze najit pidgina
<cvachta> muze to bejt tim ze to neni spusteno pod rootem?
<[ZOMB]> make by snad nemel vadit, ale mozna jo :)
<cvachta> tak tim to neni.. co s tim? :o)
<cvachta> njn zkusim google :-D
<cvachta> [ZOMB]: tak nevim.. google mlci.. hele me se jeste nepovedlo zkompilovat ani jednu aplikaci pod linuxem :(( grrrr
<[ZOMB]> cvachta: :))
<[ZOMB]> cvachta: mas na to nastroje?
<cvachta> jj make tu mam doinstalovanej
<yunife> Fronta na úrade práce:
<yunife> ☺ ☺ ☺ ☺ ☺ ☺ ☻ ☺ ☺ ☺ ☺ ☺ ☺ ☺ ☺ ☺ ☺ ☺☺ ☺ 
<yunife> Fronta na sociálke:
<yunife> ☺ ☺ ☻ ☻ ☻ ☻ ☻ ☻ ☻ ☻ ☻ ☻ ☻ ☻ ☻ ☻ ☻ ☻ ☻ ☻
<spectrum1> a na to se napyjem
<spectrum1> yunife, na zdravi!
<flack> yunife, jo na to se napyjem
<yunife> spectrum1, ach teba to jeste neomrzelo :-D 
 * yunife TAK NAZDRAVI :-D
<spectrum1> po tech vyjebancich co jsem zas dneska videl ani ne ..
<yunife> jakych ?
<spectrum1> lepsi nerozebirat, zkus jednat s uredni osobou a uvidis :-)
<yunife> jaj tak myslis, to znam :-D
<yunife> radsej sa im vyhybat :D
<yunife> stejne nechapu za co su plateny
<spectrum1> anebo je jebat ;-)
<yunife> vole tu su cim dalej tym vice neznamy lide
<yunife> cim to sakra je?
<spectrum1> od te doby co jsem proflaknul, ze tu nabizis detske porno za uplatu, tak tu par lidi pribylo no..
<yunife> spectrum1, pockej, jako ja?
<spectrum1> yunife, jj, rikal jsem nejvetsí distributor az k Berlinu ;-)
<yunife> spectrum1, ty chces aby ma zabasli? to tu nemozes takto verejne vykrikovat :-D
<spectrum1> yunife, ja jen chtel prilakat par rostenek ;-)
<yunife> spectrum1, rostenek? oni jdu na detske porno? o tom sem jeste nepocul
<spectrum1> a dostat se do televize :-D
<spectrum1> ok, tak nejdriv ta televize, pak to prvni ;-)
<yunife> vole ja pudem asi za pirata do piratskej strany :-D
<spectrum1> chapes?
<yunife> co poviete kluci :-D
<yunife> spectrum1, nevim ceho chces dosiahnut, ale tvoj plan sa mi ani trochulinka nepozdava
<spectrum1> yunife, njn, nechme toho ..
<spectrum1> **** stat a **** zakony ;-)
<yunife> spectrum1, mas pravdu, nad tym sa netreba zamyslat, lebo sa z toho este zblaznime 
<yunife> spectrum1, pak sa budeme hrat na vojacky v blazinci :-D
<spectrum1> mam takovy divny problem ..
<spectrum1> dam Mista -- Domovska slozka a spousti se mi vlc
<spectrum1> dam cokoliv dalsiho co je v nabidce Mista (krom tech poslednich asi 4 nabidek) a vzdycky se mi pusti vlc
<spectrum1> je-li nainstalovan ..
<spectrum1> ****
<spectrum1> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1151325.html
<FrostyX> programujete nekdo v C# ?
#ubuntu-cz 2011-01-06
<funnyman> zdravim, prosim poradte jak zkopiruju vypis terminalu z progamu putty? ctrl+c ani shift+ctrl+c nefunguje.
<funnyman> v manualu je psane, ze staci text oznacit a zkopiruje se do schranky. to sice ano, ale jen v ramci putty, ja to chci dat do geditu....
<PetrHH> funnyman, na windows?
<funnyman> ubuntu
<PetrHH> aha
<PetrHH> prostredni tlacitko nejde?
<PetrHH> oznacis v putty
<PetrHH> a do geditu hodis prostrednim tlacitkem
<funnyman> wow
<funnyman> diky moc :)
<PetrHH> v linuxu jsem totiz dve schranky :-)
<funnyman> tohle bylo nejrychlejsi vyreseni meho linux problemu :)
<funnyman> aha. takze kdykoliv kdyz nepujde normalni ctrl c nebo shift ctrl c tak mam zkusit prostredni tlacitko?
<PetrHH> treba
<PetrHH> co oznacis se automaticky zkopiruje a jde to vlozit prostrednim tlacitkem
<PetrHH> ctrlC ctrrlV ani nemusis pouzivat
<funnyman> ok, dekuju za radu
<PetrHH> rado se stalo
<cvachta> hej hola!
<cvachta> hospodo!
<YaphetS> Zdravim...
<YaphetS> Mohl by mi nekdo poradit?
<YaphetS> Instaloval jsem ubuntu pres wubi... a potreboval bych nejak zvetsit velikost te instalace... protoze jsem pri instalaci vybral jen 10mb
<[ZOMB]> YaphetS: je to primo v popisu wubiguide ... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#How%20do%20I%20resize%20the%20virtual%20disks?
<YaphetS> [ZOMB]: Ok, dik.
#ubuntu-cz 2011-01-07
<cvachta> ma tu nekdo klienta xchat?
<cvachta> pecka, konečně mi funguje xchat :-D
<cvachta> [ZOMB]: ses tu?
<cvachta> prosím poraďte - http://pastebin.com/JRSfj47p fakt nejsem ani schopen zkompilovat xchat klienta.. normálně tam napíšu ./configure - to proběhne ok, ale když dám make tak to vyplivne tohle.. čím to je? ví někdo?
<cvachta> možnáá sem na to přišel. :-D
<[ZOMB]> hm, me by spis zajimalo proc jsem dostal na #linux.cz ban, tam to bude samej inteligent :(
<[ZOMB]> fantomas: tam jsem nespamoval nic, resp jako asi kdekoli, nejsem typ cloveka co dela zbytejnej bordej jako maly dite ;)
<[ZOMB]> bohuzel jsem si s quitmsg zavrel okno, ale bylo tam neco ve smyslu narazky na muj nick
<[ZOMB]> pice
<[ZOMB]> jinej chan
<flack> >D
<flack> ZOMB dela bordel :D
<[ZOMB]> :))
<[ZOMB]> vecne ;)
<[ZOMB]> jen to desne tajim :P
<supersasho> [ZOMB]: pobavil si ma takto z rana :)
<[ZOMB]> supersasho: to jsem rad :D
<Ronnie1> Zdravim. Vie mi niekto pomoct s instalaciou Ubuntu z USB? Nastavil som v biose normalne na BOOT USB-zip a stale to nefunguje.
<supersasho> Ronnie1: ubuntu si na usb dostal ako?
<supersasho> dalsia vec odporucam pouzit zadne usb (nie vyvody zo skrin v predu a nepouzit predlzovacku
<Ronnie1> http://wiki.ubuntu.cz/Instalace/z%20flash%20disku
<Ronnie1> podla navodu
<Ronnie1> ok skusim to hodit dozadu
<Ronnie1> nic Win sa normalne nacita :(
<Ronnie1> nejake napady?
<Ronnie1> USBcko sa da normalne otovrit a je na nom vsetko
<Ronnie1> v BIOSe mam navyber este Usb - FDD, USB - CDROM , USB - HDD (+ USB - ZIP ktore mam nastavene teraz)
<supersasho> skusit este raz spravit ten flash disk, mne to po zapati v biose fungovalo a funguje, kedze mi uz doska jaksi nefunguje s IDE rozhranim nemam momentalne ani inu moznost ako bootovat liveUbuntu z usbcka
<Ronnie1> zrejme som uz nasiel problem
<Ronnie1> malo by v BIOSe byt nieco ako  USB Device Legacy Support?
<supersasho> jj byva to tam, alebo nieco velmi podobne nazvane
<Ronnie1> tak nasiel som jedine USB Keyboard & leagcy support a USB Legacy mouse support nic ine s USB tam nie je (obidve su disabled)
<Ronnie1> a nasiel som to pod zalozkou Intergrated Peripherals nikde inde nie nic s USB spoinane
<supersasho> hm
<supersasho> aha
<supersasho> skus este jednu vec
<supersasho> na to som zabudol
<supersasho> ja vzdy musim prehodit poraide diskov pri bootovani a dat usbkluc na prve miesto
<[ZOMB]> supersasho: pokud mas bootmenu je to jedno
<supersasho> no mne to inac nefunguje, musim to takto vzdy prehodit
<[ZOMB]> tj vetsinou na tab nebo F12
<[ZOMB]> hm
<Ronnie1> ok skusim
<supersasho> no a tam je ten zadrhel ze mne to nejak doska neberie.. ale ta mi uz neberie nic pomaly
<supersasho> uz aby bol sandy bridge v obchodoch.. aby mi zlacneli starsie procaky :-D
<[ZOMB]> Ronnie1: USB legacy support dej enabled ...
<cvachta> je tu nekdo kdo mi poradi s kompilaci? jde spis o to jak pak aplikaci nainstalovat .. :o)
<brouk> si dej gentoo, kdyz rad kompilujes .o)
<cvachta> neee... ale hele.. mam maverick - a mám staženej xchat
<cvachta> dám ./configure 
<cvachta> v pohodě.. 
<cvachta> pak make.. 
<cvachta> a pak sudo make install
<cvachta> ale když pak napíšu xchat tak mě to pošle do píči že tam není..
<brouk> a proc prekladas xchat, jak je v balicku?
<cvachta> ptz si ho kompiluju s jinejma ikonama
<cvachta> a je zajimavy ze se mi pak v centru softwaru ubuntu obevi s jinejma ikonama.. ale musim ho instalovat jeste pres to centrum software.. je to normalni??
<brouk> netusim. v *buntu si vystacim s balicky. gentoo mam vedle a tam se to chova dle ocekavani .o)
<cvachta> http://pastebin.com/enMcWH5K
<cvachta> zkuste mrknout vid.. ale nevim no
<brouk> na to jsem moc vorzaly, mi uz ty pismenka utikaji :o)
<brouk> pYjem!
<cvachta> :-D
<cvachta> je tu nekdo kdo ne? :-D
<cvachta> zaplatim vam pivo, za spravnou radu :-D
<brouk> pYjem!
<brouk> pivo ne, ja dnes vinuju, to bych blinkal
<cvachta> ja du hulit za chvili, ale nebudu mit dobrej pocit jestli se mi nepovede to o co se snazim
<brouk> tak mi ho teda vyhul ;o)
<brouk> uz pro ten pocit
<cvachta> sakra... , ja vedel ze gentoo pouzivaji jenom teplousi.. :D
<brouk> pYjeeeeeeeem!
<Ronnie1> daju sa Ubuntu sputit hry? :D
<cvachta> jaky?
<Ronnie2> typu GTA,NFS atd...
<cortex|sk> nie
<cortex|sk> :D
<Ronnie2> tam treba nieco naisntalvoat ak si dobre pamatam aby to slo ci?
<cortex|sk> asi myslis wine
<cortex|sk> ale ...
<Ronnie2> btw funguje na ubuntu torrent? :D
<Ronnie2> a teda vlastne aj ine ako freeware softy?
<FrostyX> Ronnie2: staci trosku hledat ... torrenty teda nepouzivam, ale tohle vypada slusne http://wiki.ubuntu.cz/Deluge
#ubuntu-cz 2011-01-08
<freax> prosim vas pouziva tu nekdo "moc"? nevite jak na to aby mi hral pres ssh?
<cvachta> freax: hele.. nepozivam :(
<Guest81899> freax: neni nahodou moc frontend k mpd ?
<jinxD> sark ukradlo mi to nick :)
<freax> jinxD: ja myslim, ze neni..
<freax> [ZOMB]: ty "moc" pouzivas vid? nevis jak na to? neporadil bys prosim?
<[ZOMB]> freax: uz ne, uz pouzivam mpd :)
<FrostyX> [ZOMB]: a co k tomu pouzivas za klienta ?
<[ZOMB]> ncmpcpp
<FrostyX> jo, tak to jsme 2 :)
<[ZOMB]> :)
<[ZOMB]> grafickej mi nesedi
<FrostyX> v nc udelam cokoli rychlejsi nez treba v sonate
<FrostyX> *rychleji
<[ZOMB]> a u prehravace mam rad funkci serveru a klienta
<[ZOMB]> jn
<FrostyX> jj, pustis hudbu, zavres to a pohoda. zadny ramky papapajici amarok ktery musi bezet furt ..
<[ZOMB]> paajici xserver ... ;0
<[ZOMB]> *padajici
<FrostyX> me Xserver nepada ani ho nezabijim, ale je fakt vyhoda, ze kdyz padnes do konzole, prehravac mas dal ... ani chvilka ticha tu nebude :-D
<[ZOMB]> tak :D
<FrostyX> ale na maly problem jsem preci jen narazil
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: jaky?
<FrostyX> kdyz nejsem pripojeny k siti - ne vzdycky, ale myslim si jen kdyz nemam nastavenou ip adresu na zadnem rozhrani, tak se pomoci nc nedokazu k mpd pripojit
<FrostyX> nvm proc
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: v /etc/mpd.conf mas mozna jen naslouchani na nejakej iface
<FrostyX> kouknu se ... nikdy jsem nemel cas to resit kdyz jsem zrovna byl bez pripojeni :-D
<[ZOMB]> :)
<FrostyX> tak ne. jediny co tam mam nastaveny tykajici se site je port
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: bind_to_address
<FrostyX> mam zakomentovane
<FrostyX> obe 2 co tam jsou
<[ZOMB]> je fakt ze ja jsem taky online 24/7 :))
<FrostyX> :-D mno ja jsem off taky jen ve vlaku, posilovne, obcas ve skole a to je tak vsechno :-D
<[ZOMB]> :)
<FrostyX> ale obcas me to stve ... zmacknes klavesu a misto aby vyskocil prehravac tak nic. pak hledat hudbu a poustet ji v audaciousu je celkem otrava :-D
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: tak to neznam, me to jede na prvni nakopnuti
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: uz jsem se probudil, ta sit .... :D
<FrostyX> a jedes to na notebooku, nebo desktopu ?
<[ZOMB]> desktop
<[ZOMB]> notes ma vypalenou zvukovku od jisteho nahravani :))
<FrostyX> tak tam mas sitovej kabel narvanej porad ze. ale je fakt, ze je chyba nekde u me v konfigurac neceho. neni to bug
<FrostyX> btw loopback mas nastavenej jako 127.0.0.1 vzdycky ne ? ikdyz nemas sit nebo cokoli jineho
<[ZOMB]> j
<FrostyX> mno tak jsem bind_to_address nastavil na 127.0.0.1, tak za par tydnu uvidime jestli to funguje :-D
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: a co si mel nastaveno predtim?
<FrostyX> nic - zakomentovanej radek
<[ZOMB]> aha :)
<Filo99> cavko
<Filo99> mam mensi problem mohol by mi dakto poradit ohladne 10.10 ?
<Filo99> teda ked tu dakto je
<freax> lidi je tu dost... ale musis se ptat rovnou a ne se ptat jestli ti nekdo poradi... taky muze docela trvat nez dostanes odpoved ;-)
<Filo99> pri lognuti mi nenabehlo klasicke linuxove prostredie ale iba biely terminal v lavom hornom rohu ... hral som sa s nastaveniami kapanek :(  aaa teraz sa s tym neviem nikde pohnut  treax
<Filo99> na linuxe frcim od silvestra takze velmi s tym zatia lrobit neviem
<Filo99> co  s tym?
<Filo99> :(
<[ZOMB]> vytvoril bych nejakej jinej ucet a z nej prekopiroval nastaveni zet do domovske slozky ... man useradd
<[ZOMB]> Filo99: hlavne ze je skoro v kazedm navodu at si clovek udela zalohu pred upravama ;)
<Filo99> [ZOMB] ved som nerobil nijake razantne zasahy...  :( jooooj 
<freax> Filo99: jak vidis tak asi jo :-)
<Filo99> no akuratne som zmenil prihlasovanie do systemu  by sa muselo zadat meno pouzivatela a heslo.. a potom nabehne ten skureny biely terminal ... ehm 
<[ZOMB]> tj tezka identifikace ... bily terminal
<FrostyX> je nejaky skript ktery se spousti po tom, co se spusti X server (nebo jeste lepe po tom, co se prihlasi uzivatel do systemu) ? potreboval bych, aby se mi spustilo par prikazu nezaleze na tom jake spustim graficke prostredi, window manager a jaky budu mit login manager
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: .bashrc?
<FrostyX> je tam problem, ze se to nemuze spoustet uz pri bootu, ale pri prihlasovani
<FrostyX> kdyz to dam do bashrc, nespusti se mi to nahodou ikdyz otevru terminal ?
<[ZOMB]> j
<FrostyX> tak to taky neprojde :(
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: jestli to resis na openboxu ... tam nemate startup script?
<Filo99> ono vsetko krasne ma prihlasi len miesto zobrazenia klasickej plochy mi vybehne ten skaredy biely terminal v lavo hore :(
<FrostyX> jsem to zkusil spustit v .xinitrc. tim jsem spustil muj script, jenze pokud do toho scriptu dam tar -xf, tak se slim proste neprihlasi. nechapu proc. pritom, kdyz spustim ten script normalne, tak nevyhodi zadnou chybu, zadnou hlasku do konzole, proste nic
<FrostyX> [ZOMB]: neresim to pro svuj pc
<[ZOMB]> Filo99: ma nejaky popisek ten terminal? barva je mi vcelku jedno :)
<Filo99> [ZOMB] jedine je tam nazov mojho konta a nazov notebooku
<Filo99> aa je to bez zatvaracich a akychkolvek inych prvkov
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: tak tam zkus dat: bash -e 'tar -xf'
<FrostyX> ok .. nicmene ostatni prikazy v tom skriptu funguji normalne. ale zkusim to
<Filo99> ok ja to teraz nebudem riesit musim off tak snad sa mi to podari poriesit neskor zatial sa majte a vdaka
<FrostyX> Filo99: kdyz se odhlasis, tak v tom prihlasovacim okne je nejake tlacitko "sezeni", nebo tak neco. tam klikni a podivej se, co tam mas zakliknute. 
<[ZOMB]> Filo99: no to sis hral docela dost :) si promazaval domovskou slozku? :)
<Filo99>  [zomb] nepremazaval som nie...
<[ZOMB]> tjn, na to se podivej :)
<Filo99> dig blik .. :D ja somar.. pri pisani hesla som to nechtiac prepol na recovery mod :)  už to funguje
<Filo99> vdaka people :) majtesa a dobru noc
<[ZOMB]> ROFL
<FrostyX> dobrou noc ? :-D
<[ZOMB]> njn
<[ZOMB]> :))
<FrostyX> mno nic, tak to zabalte, musime jit spat
<FrostyX> [ZOMB]: tak to nepomohlo
<[ZOMB]> nejak to jit musi :)
<[ZOMB]> nohup jsi zkousel?
<FrostyX> nohup jsem nezkousel. moment vypreparuju z virtualboxu ty skripty. treba mi reknes ze jsem jen idiot :-D
<[ZOMB]> :D
<FrostyX> http://pastebin.com/hJhuCVQU
<FrostyX> a ve slimu je nastavene aby spoustel ten /home/.xinitrc 
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: takhle to nepujde hele ale, ty se tam prihlasujes (nacitas nastaveni) a spoustis svuj script (mazes nastaveni) najednou
<[ZOMB]> leda by celej login cekal na to az se aktualizujou confy
<FrostyX> mno to by mohl udelat ten sleep jak tam mam zakomentovanej ne ?
<FrostyX> akorat jsem ho blbe pouzil
<FrostyX> tam by muselo byt sleep 2s && exec ...
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: ee, spis bych to rozbaloval nekam do tempu a kopiroval pres dd, ale nevim nevim, udelat to pred loginem radsi, resp nez se zacne nacitat nastaveni
<FrostyX> mno jo, ale ja potrebuju, aby kdyz se uzivatel odhlasi a prihlasi, aby se to spustilo zas
<FrostyX> aby nemusel rebootovat
<[ZOMB]> to nemusi
<FrostyX> mno tak jak to udelam aby se to spustilo jeste pred prihlasenim ?
<FrostyX> taky jsem psal, ze bych to chtel idealne pri startu X, ale netusim do ktereho scriptu bych to mel pridat
<[ZOMB]> ja bych to dal treba do startx :)
<[ZOMB]> ale aspon s podminkou na spustitelnost
<FrostyX> mno jo, ae kdyz to das do startx, ja spustim KDE, tak se to nespusti :-D
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: tak to bude nekde v kdm
<FrostyX> [ZOMB]: neslo o to, ze by byla blbost pri prihlasovani smazat ~ a nahrat tam nove soubory. jen slim je nejakej vybiravej. dal jsem spoustet ten script z gdm (/etc/gdm/PostLogin/Default) a bez problemu vsechno bezi
<FrostyX> ale stejne nechapu proc to ten slim nezvladl. ale kaslu na to. 
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: neasi, ucel splnen
<FrostyX> asi tak
<FrostyX> btw znas distro CrunchBang linux ?
#ubuntu-cz 2011-01-09
<cvachta> konečně mi pidgin funguje tak jak chcu
<brk> cvachta: nevypada to tak .o)
<cvachta> tak ted uz  :-D
<brk> uz toho nech, delas bordel od pul treti rano
<cvachta> ja to nemuzu.. sem zkousel nekolik klientu a snazil se zbavit jedny veci co me strasne srala
<cvachta> takze se omlovam vsem ktere sem timto nejak pohorsil
<cvachta> ci primo znechutil
<funnyman> ahoj, prosim poradte jednoduchou vec - v OOo chci v prvnim listu zobrazovat v bunce data z bunky v druhem listu a nevim jak to zapsat
<funnyman> pokud jsou na prvnim, pisu to takto: bunka A1 ma ukazovat soucet dvou dalsich, napisu tedy =B1+C1 . Co kdyz ale chci scitat B1 a C1 na dalsim listu? dekuju
<funnyman> tedy, chci scitat B1 z prveho listu s C1 z druheho listu.
<supersasho> list1.a1 nefunguje?
<funnyman> to je ono :) diky
<supersasho> np :)
<[ZOMB]> cvachta: a co to bylo? jestli se muzu zeptat
<azuro> ahoj vsem 
<azuro> nevite  nekdo proc me  ubuntu nerozpozna  monitor?
<azuro>  sem novacek  v ubuntu
<azuro> a nejde  me zvuk ten by teda mel jit z monitoru je propojenej prez hdmi
<azuro> max rozliseni ma to da  800x600  mam 24'' acer 0241h ful hd
<flack> azuro, tipujem ovladac grafickej karty
<azuro> tojo ale  jak na to :-0
<freax> azuro: system-sprava-ovladace hardwaru... najde ti to nejaky?
<azuro> nn
 * flack A je po probleme... :D
<[ZOMB]> :D
#ubuntu-cz 2012-01-02
<FrostyX> [Ratten]: Co te vede k tomuhle zaveru ?
<[Ratten]> Session hijacking
<[Ratten]> frostyX pouzivas nette ?
<FrostyX> nepouzivam
<[Ratten]> vono to je pekca
<[Ratten]> pecka*
<FrostyX> A proti tomu utoku se neda nijak branit ? Ja nevim jak presne ten utok funguje, takze bych si to musel nejdriv precist ..
<[Ratten]> no ten nette to dela automaticky
<Chinese_soup> heh
<[Ratten]> ale jen nakej hosting to podporuje
<Chinese_soup> eh? vsak je to framework, ne?
<FrostyX> No vidis, takze kdyz to dokazou zabezpecit borci z nette, tak to s trochou stesti zvladem zabezpecit i my ostatni, takze to nemusi byt tak fatalni ne ?
<[Ratten]> netusim ale studuju to nette 2hod a super podivej se treba jen na formulare http://doc.nette.org/cs/forms
<[Ratten]> Chinese_soup> je ale potrebuje to nake funkce
<[Ratten]> na gigaserver.cz mi to nejede
<FrostyX> jo, ja jsem na to koukal uz drive, jen ses ptal jestli to pouzivam - a to ne. Kdyz jsem na to koukal, dokumentace prochazela bourlivym vyvojem a neodpovidala moc realite. Tak jsem to vzdal, ale vypadalo to moc zajimave
<[Ratten]> a ty doplnky co k tomu maj
<FrostyX> [Ratten]: ted jsem opravdu rychlovkou proletel nejaky clanek a z toho co jsem postrehl muzes to SID ukrast jen tak, ze budes odposlouchavat komunikaci prohlizece se serverem. K tomu mas prilezitost tak na lokalni siti (jiny zpusob mi neni znam). Takze to zas takovej pruser neni si myslim.)
<FrostyX> Navic muzes sifrovat, takze si utocnik z te komunikace moc neprecte
<[Ratten]> no tak prepisovat to rozhodne nebudu
<[Ratten]> ale jak bude priste neco psat tak zacnu v tom
<FrostyX> [Ratten]: asi to muze byt fajn, ale pokud budes psat praseciny, framework to nezachrani :)
<FrostyX> nic, jdu spat. dobrou
<Chinese_soup> dobrou
<Chinese_soup> [Ratten]: ok
<[Ratten]> dobrou
<[Ratten]> FrostyX cau a,l
<[Ratten]> ale sprovoznit ten nette je strasne
<[Ratten]> ja myslel ze to je jak dibi ze kdys to potrebujes tak si proste zavolas funkci
<FrostyX> koukni se do dokumentace jak se s tim pracuje
<FrostyX> me fungovalo v pohode
<FrostyX> jsem snad jen v nejakym configu nastavil prihlasovaci udaje a bylo to myslim.
<[Ratten]> jsem to studoval ale nejak moc nepochopil
<[Ratten]> a uz ne vubec to routrovani url
<SquirrelCZE> nette? :D
<SquirrelCZE> to je perfektni
 * SquirrelCZE to sice pochopil asi po tydnu, ale ok
<SquirrelCZE> [Ratten]: a pouzi dokumentaci
<SquirrelCZE> opravdu se to vyplati
<[Ratten]> ja to procital
<SquirrelCZE> hlavne ten beginner guide
<SquirrelCZE> no, co nechapes? :-)
<[Ratten]> a muzu tam jednoduse kombinovat normal php a tam to ?
<SquirrelCZE> jiste
<SquirrelCZE> teda, jak normal php?
<SquirrelCZE> jako psani php mezi html?
<[Ratten]> jj proste <? normal php ?> a pokracovat zase v tom se stejnima promenima ?
<SquirrelCZE> ne
<SquirrelCZE> :-)
<SquirrelCZE> a zjistis ze to ani nebudes potrebovat 
<[Ratten]> ale tak nekdy pouzivam i nake funkce ktere tam nejsou
<SquirrelCZE> napr?
<[Ratten]> file_get_contents
<[Ratten]> stahovani souboru z jineho serveru
<SquirrelCZE> to mas delat v presenteru
<SquirrelCZE> next
<SquirrelCZE> nette striktne oddeluje php a html
<SquirrelCZE> na html mas templates do kterych pises html a jen na urcujes kam se maji vypisovat promenne pomoc latte maker
<SquirrelCZE> na php (stahovani souboru z jineho serveru) mas presentery = php tridy
<SquirrelCZE> solved; next
<Chinese_soup> :)
<Chinese_soup> za 1
<SquirrelCZE> :-)
<FrostyX> SquirrelCZE: Tu filozofii MVC chapu, ale obcas nevim jestli neco patri do modelu nebo presenteru ... 
<FrostyX> SquirrelCZE: ty to pouzivas ? 
<SquirrelCZE> no, umim to
<SquirrelCZE> (jakz takz)
<SquirrelCZE> ale ted momentalne delam na projektu kde by to byl bagr na komara
<SquirrelCZE> takze momentalne ne :D
<SquirrelCZE> FrostyX: nekdy to ani neni 100% :D
<SquirrelCZE> FrostyX: "Model nesmi spracovavat za presenter ale zaroven musi data predat tak at je presenter nemusi sam upravovat"
<SquirrelCZE> definice jak cyp!
<FrostyX> no prave:-D
 * SquirrelCZE to delal tak ze model dal data ktere akorat presenter hodil do objektu (squirrel pocital se vsim jako s objekty)
<SquirrelCZE> takze vytahl z db a hodil do pole, to vratil presenteru
<FrostyX> Napada me ted jedina vec, zato naprosto vystihujici asi vsechny moje otazky. Prikladne mam v db uzivatele a rozlisuju pohlavi. Reseno pomoci boolu. Muz = 0; Zena = 1. Na strance samozrejme chci vypisovat Muz/Zena, ne 0/1, takze kde ty nazvy priradim ? Uz v modelu, nebo az v presenteru ?
<SquirrelCZE> v presenteru bych to udelal :D
<FrostyX> SquirrelCZE: jojo, taky tak nejak podobne provozuju ... Modely jen vytvareji objekty z dat co jsou v db, prehazi je presenteru, presenterem je nejak zpracovavam a casto primo jako objekt prehodim sablone
<SquirrelCZE> protoze model tu informaci predal
<SquirrelCZE> a forma by ho nemela zajimat
<FrostyX> No, ja bych to taky udelal v presenteru. Jenze tu nastava takovy problem
<SquirrelCZE> FrostyX: vsak ja mel redakcni system (blbec to smazal)
<SquirrelCZE> a clanek byl objekt
<SquirrelCZE> a v template jen $item->render();
<SquirrelCZE> s tim ze $item byl poskladany z NHtml::
<SquirrelCZE> FrostyX: http://http://89.102.105.218/
<SquirrelCZE> http://89.102.105.218/
<FrostyX> Vypisuju deset uzivatelu. V modelu mam cyklus, ktery se desetkrat zopakuje a vytahne deset uzivatelu z DB. Potom v presenteru mas cyklus, ktere projede to pole uzivatelu a zpracuje je (dosadi nazev  pohlavi). Potom v template zase projizdis to pole a tentokrat ho vypisujes :-D. Ten jeden cyklus je tam vlastne uplne zbytecnej, jenze podle te logiky by tam mel byt.
<SquirrelCZE> jj
<SquirrelCZE> to mne taky sralo :D
<SquirrelCZE> ale ma to tak byt ;-)
<SquirrelCZE> FrostyX: z jedne strany ti to pripada jako plitvani vykonem
<SquirrelCZE> ovsem staci jednou se naucit cachovat a zjistis ze web beha jak fretka
<FrostyX> jako nemam absolutne predstavu o kolik se ta aplikace zpomali, ale prijde mi to jako silene plitvani vykonem. Protoze kdyz jsem treba vypisoval uvodni stranku, tak tam byly novy uzivatele, novinky, recenze a buhvico vsechno a vsechny ty data se prakticky zbytecne projizdeli i v presenteru, ...
<SquirrelCZE> ty
<SquirrelCZE> ono z druhe strany
<SquirrelCZE> ty cykly jsou vec ktera je snad vsude
<SquirrelCZE> takze
<SquirrelCZE> while{echo "Test"; echo "fail";}; a while{echo "Test";} while{echo "fail"};
<SquirrelCZE> by melo vyjit s minimalnim rozdilem ;-)
<SquirrelCZE> a navic MVC koncepce pri trosku vetsim problemu je zlato
<SquirrelCZE> FrostyX: co ten muj web? nazor...
<FrostyX> jo, jsem nekoukal w8
<SquirrelCZE> FrostyX: http://pastebin.com/4CqwSj90 script samotny
<FrostyX> pri prvnim otevreni se mi nacital asi 30s :)
<SquirrelCZE> mym netem
<SquirrelCZE> asi tam udelam script na zmenseni tech coveru at to tak netaha
<FrostyX> to jsou filmy co mas na disku ?
<SquirrelCZE> tak se podivej na pastebin :D
<SquirrelCZE> nepouziva to zadnou vlastni nebo externi db
<SquirrelCZE> veskere info taha ze slozek
<SquirrelCZE> FrostyX: akorat jeste potrebuju vymyslet
<SquirrelCZE> jak udelat at pok kliknuti na odkaz spusti vlc
<SquirrelCZE> *po
<FrostyX> ja jsem trochu mimo, doumlouvame cestu do skoly. je to zas jak u debilu :-D
<FrostyX> tak tam udelej download jeste :-D
<SquirrelCZE> download ne
<SquirrelCZE> ja chci at <?php if()?>
<FrostyX> SquirrelCZE: to mas vsechno v jednom souboru, nebo si to jen hodil najednou na pastebin ?
<SquirrelCZE> <?php if(localhost){exec("vlc %u")}?>
<SquirrelCZE> FrostyX: v jednom
<SquirrelCZE> az bude done nejak
<SquirrelCZE> tak vyhodim css pryc 
<SquirrelCZE> a mozna to prepisu do oop
<SquirrelCZE> jako to OOP asi na 99%
<FrostyX> no styl bych flakl pryc okamzite. :-D
<SquirrelCZE> lenost... :D
<SquirrelCZE> ja ted hlavne hledam jak pri stisknuti <a> spustim vlc
<SquirrelCZE> FrostyX: a jestli se nudis
<SquirrelCZE> tak mi vymysli, jak udelat jquery animaci <a href="#A"> -> <a name="#A">
<SquirrelCZE> jakoze, at kdyz vpravo v menu klicknes na pismeno aby te to plynule posunulo k tomu pismenu
<FrostyX> hele jQuery vubec neumim. A bohuzel se nenudim. Musim udelat veci do skoly na ktery jsem cely prazky jebal
<SquirrelCZE> :D
<[Ratten]> da se nak php zkompilovat ?
<SquirrelCZE> jsou scripty na zmenseni souboru
<SquirrelCZE> a facebook vydal neco co ti prevede php do C
<[Ratten]> jak se to projevuje ?
<[Ratten]> to se ti jako pusti na tvem PC ?
<SquirrelCZE> to znamena ze takhle ne
<SquirrelCZE> to znamena ze ti to prevede php kod do C
<SquirrelCZE> takze vysledna aplikace je mene narocna na vykon daneho stroje
<[Ratten]> ten muj zpusob by byl lepsi :D
<[Ratten]> a ty scripty na zmensovani se daj zase rozkodovat ne ?
<[Ratten]> zmenseni*
<[Ratten]> a nebo to jen odstrani radky a mezery ?
<FrostyX> SquirrelCZE: o te technologii co pouziva facebook ted nedavno psali na rootu clanek
<FrostyX> nic borci, odjizdim do skoly
<FrostyX> mejte se tu
<[Ratten]> hoj
<SquirrelCZE> cest
<SquirrelCZE> [Ratten]: odstrani radky a mezery
<[Ratten]> http://www.youhavedownloaded.com/ databaze kdo stahuje pres torrenty
<Chinese_soup> haha
<Chinese_soup> my house, sureeee
<Chinese_soup> az na to, ze tu IP ma tak 500 lidi pohoda
<[Ratten]> ja prej nic nestahnul
<[Ratten]> ale tak to je asi nove
<SquirrelCZE> clean
<[Ratten]> a ty soukrome trackery to urcite nesleduje
<SquirrelCZE> a mozna bych mohl vypnout encryption=forced
<SquirrelCZE> pak bych tam mozna byl :D
<Chinese_soup> ja tu mam nejaky smouly
<Chinese_soup> :))
<SquirrelCZE> :D
<Chinese_soup> Winamp 5.621 Pro incl serials (15.47 MB)
<Chinese_soup> a ty kecy na te strance jsou strasne trapne :)
<[Ratten]> jj :D
<[Ratten]> prej muzu s klidem spat a zapnout si iTunes ale je tu i zitrek  :D
<Chinese_soup> zkusim stahnout 500 distribuci linuxu
<Chinese_soup> co to bude rikat pak
<Chinese_soup> -_-
<SquirrelCZE> :D
<[Ratten]> http://www.youhavedownloaded.com/?q=B5F4B10FEE481D61824C78DE4617F56FC02606E6
<SquirrelCZE> kurna
<SquirrelCZE> clovek by si rekl ze linux je svobodny system
<SquirrelCZE> ale jediny smartphone ktery si muzu koupit aby poradne fungoval s tuxem je Android
<SquirrelCZE> fuck you
<[Ratten]> dneska jsou lidi takove svine ze tahaj i ubuntu nelegalne 
<DoNtIkE> stale zkoumam proc me nejde nb uspat na disk.  Kdyz ho uspim tak se vsechny procesy ukonci a po zapnuti nabiha system jako po vypnuti
<DoNtIkE> zaujal me ale mount point kde je none
<DoNtIkE> nemelo by tam byt swap?
<ZOMBitch> nemelo, jsou virtualni FS
<SquirrelCZE> je tu nekdo jQuery pozitive?
<SquirrelCZE> potrebuju neco co by scrollnulo obsah elementu k <a name="X"> po clicknuti na <a href="#X">...
<DoNtIkE> jQuery pozitivni ne ale linux pozitivni ano :D
<SquirrelCZE> :-P
<SquirrelCZE> done
<SquirrelCZE> kdyby to nekdo chtel tak reknete ;-)
#ubuntu-cz 2012-01-03
<[Ratten]> da se nak jednoduse nachvili vypnout gnome ?
<[Ratten]> prikazem
<[Ratten]> FrostyX mas nakou zkusenost s pythone ?
<FrostyX_> nn
<[Ratten]> jaky bys mi doporucil jazyk co neni objektovy ?
<FrostyX_> :-D
<FrostyX_> Zalezi k cemu ho chces pouzit
<[Ratten]> ja sam ani nevim :D ale chcu si rosirit obzory
<[Ratten]> ale spis neco grafickeho nez konzoli
<FrostyX_> No tak to je zakladni vec. Musis se rozhodnout co budes chtit vytvorit. Az podle toho ti treba muze nekdo doporucit technologii
<[Ratten]> a neco co je tak trochu podobne k php ?
<[Ratten]> kromen bash
<[Ratten]> krome*
<FrostyX_> Dobre, kdyz bys chtel delat aplikaci s grafickym rozhranim, myslim si ze se objektum nevyhnes
<[Ratten]> sem zkousel javu a zapich sem to u tech objektu
<FrostyX_> jako rozhodne bych grafickyma aplikacema nezacinal
<FrostyX_> [Ratten]: Prvne se rozhodni cim by ses vlastne chtel zabyvat. Nikam nemusis spechat, promysli si co by te zajimalo a pak, podle toho se rozhodnes co se ucit ..
<[Ratten]> si ctu o perlu a ten mne moc nezaujal
<[Ratten]> a c++ tam se aninepohnu bez objektu ze ?
<FrostyX> Kdyz bych to hodne zestrucnil tak C++ je C obohacene o objektove programovani. Ale funguje v nem vsechno z klasickeho C, takze tam klidne muzes psat neobektove ..
<[Ratten]> kdybych chtel treba napsat program na download pro windows tak to asi to C ze ?
<FrostyX> No a ted se musis rozhodnout, jestli to bude konzolovka, nebo to bude mit GUI. Pokud to ma mit GUI, musis se rozhodnout, jestli to ma byt multiplatformni, nebo windows-only, ..
<[Ratten]> tak pro zacatek konzoli
<FrostyX> No, tak to muzes napsat v C/C++/C#, nebo to ale klidne muzes napsat v Jave, ci cemkoli jinem te napadne. Osobne kdybych psal windows-only aplikaci, napsal bych ji v C#
<[Ratten]> a to jde bez znalosti objektu ?
<FrostyX> No C# zrovna ne, ten je ciste objektova zalezitost :-D
<FrostyX> ale jestli chces rozsirovat obzory, tak zacni prave OOP :
<FrostyX> :)
<SquirrelCZE> jj
<[Ratten]> za jak dlouho si to tak pochopil ?
<SquirrelCZE> oop++
<FrostyX> [Ratten]: to neni podstatne
<FrostyX> A nevim. Stale se ucim nove veci ..
<SquirrelCZE> a hlavne zakladni pochopeni trid je rychle
<SquirrelCZE> ale ovsem pochopit poradne dedictvi, interface, instance, staticke veci aspol.. to uz chvilku trva
<FrostyX> jj. Ale divil by ses, zakladni pochopeni trid muze byt pro nekoho solidni orisek
<SquirrelCZE> njn
<[Ratten]> doucim se matiku a dam jim sanci :D
<SquirrelCZE> http://pastebin.com/qQyKwemg
<SquirrelCZE> takovy zajimavy zpusob na generovani HTML
<[Ratten]> no asi jeste chvili zustanu u php :D
<SquirrelCZE> to je PHP :D
<ZOMBitch> :D
<SquirrelCZE> http://pastebin.com/nWg6DWS0
<SquirrelCZE> jsou to celkem tri tridy
<SquirrelCZE> jedna to ridi
<SquirrelCZE> druha ziska data
<SquirrelCZE> a tahle z toho vygeneruje html
 * ZOMBitch by zekl, ze je to vcelku zrejme uz z prvniho radku kodu :P
<SquirrelCZE> ZOMBitch: [Ratten] dneska nejspis poprve slysel co je OOP
<SquirrelCZE> takze pro neho ani moc ne
<[Ratten]> SquirrelCZE> to jsem poznal ze to tve je php
<SquirrelCZE> perfect
<SquirrelCZE> pokud umis php
<SquirrelCZE> tak a chces zkouset C++ aspol...
<SquirrelCZE> nauc se nejdriv OOP v php ;-)
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZE: z tohodle prikladu '<?php' mi prijde, ze pozna snad kazdy o co jde :)
<SquirrelCZE> asi jo no... :-P
<SquirrelCZE> ZOMBitch: jinak jak hodnotis muj napad generovani html?
<SquirrelCZE> :-)
<ZOMBitch> ale nebude to pravidlo u vsech jazyku :) ... tam nemaj syntax? se v tom hovno vyznam stejnak ale :D
<SquirrelCZE> ok
<ZOMBitch> si to tam prevedu klid :)
<SquirrelCZE> ZOMBitch: vsechno html vkladam do pole a pak se jen zavola http://pastebin.com/Ku775CAL a echo
<ZOMBitch> jen k tomu musim mit zas nejakej debilni komentar :D
<SquirrelCZE> :-)
<FrostyX> SquirrelCZE: a proc nepouzijes sablony ?
<ZOMBitch> asi bych to pobral vic znat promenny, ale pointu chapu :)
<[Ratten]> tu jsem pochopil i ja
<SquirrelCZE> FrostyX: do not like
<[Ratten]> az na par foreach
<FrostyX> vsak jsou super ..
<SquirrelCZE> a hlavne
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: asi jak pro koho :)
<SquirrelCZE> pokud by se to nekomu nelibilo tak si jen prepise LibraryRenderer
<ZOMBitch> +1
<FrostyX> S kym jsem tady minule resil to MVC ? s tebou, nebo chinesem ?
<ZOMBitch> a to je ta radost, na kterou se tesil kazdy z nas u instalace sveho prvniho distra :))
<SquirrelCZE> FrostyX: se mnou
<SquirrelCZE> :-)
<ZOMBitch> 's tebou' je tu vcelku sirokej pojem :)
<FrostyX> :-D
<SquirrelCZE> navic...
<SquirrelCZE>  :D
<FrostyX> Squirrela jsem myslel
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: chapu z jeho reakci vcelku, nic ve zlem :)))
 * ZOMBitch se radsi zase nachvilek vzdali, at tu mate klid ;-)
<FrostyX> Nikam nechod :-D
<SquirrelCZE> :D
#ubuntu-cz 2012-01-04
<[Ratten]> FrostyX prosimte jak napisu scron ? v bash ?
<[Ratten]> mam napsano ze chcu zazipovat slozku a poslat na ftp
<[Ratten]> ale nechcu se mi ten program pak vypnul ale opet restartoval v urcitou hodinu
<FrostyX> je to "cron" a precti si dokumentaci :)
<[Ratten]> a jde to jen tak zato dopsat ?
<[Ratten]> aha tak uz vim
<[Ratten]> to maj pecka vymyslene
<SquirrelCZE> lidi
<Chinese_soup> kde?
<Chinese_soup> !!
<Chinese_soup> :D
<Chinese_soup> promin
<SquirrelCZE> nevite jak udelat at "vlc" spustene daemonem (pomoci scriptu) se mi aktualne objevi?
 * SquirrelCZE spousti vlc pomoc phpovskeho command(); a nic, taky zkousel cgi-bin/runVlc.cgi, v kterem spousti vlc ale porad se nic neukazalo
<SquirrelCZE> v command(); jsem zkousel ne-gui prikazy a php je v pohode spracoval a vse fungovalo
<SquirrelCZE> ovsem jak spustit vlc?
<SquirrelCZE> Chinese_soup: ftipky, ftipky ale kdyz clovek neco realneho chce tak to mlci
<Chinese_soup> nikdy jsem to nepotreboval, nikdy jsem to nepouzil, jak ti asi tak poradim? rtfm? nebo co ode me chces? :)
<SquirrelCZE> hmm
 * SquirrelCZE si musel do nekoho rypnout :-P
<Chinese_soup> ok
<SquirrelCZE> druha vec je ze abych to zkousel
<SquirrelCZE> tak by bylo idealni abych mohl pracovat jako uzivatel http
<SquirrelCZE> to mi ale pomoci "su" zahadnym zpusobem nejde
<SquirrelCZE> YEAH
<SquirrelCZE> FUCK YEAH
<SquirrelCZE> je to tam
<SquirrelCZE> xhost +!
<FrostyX> SquirrelCZE: Nechci praskat, ale zomb umi ovladat z konzole bezici vlc, vic nepotrebujes ne ?
<FrostyX> :-D
<SquirrelCZE> jenze jak ho asi zapnu? :D
<FrostyX> pri startu systemu
<SquirrelCZE> takze A) nastartuju to pri zapnuti OS a necham to zrat vykon pc celou dobu zapnuti
<SquirrelCZE> B) nastartuju to pri pousteni filmu a pak to muzu vklidu vypnout
<FrostyX> jasne no, ale nicnedelajici vlc ti toho zas tolik nesezere a B) nevis jak udelat :_D
<SquirrelCZE> no uz vim :-P
<SquirrelCZE> xhost +local:http
<SquirrelCZE> a pri exec("vlc"); se mi spusti VLC
<SquirrelCZE> :-)
<FrostyX> drsne
<SquirrelCZE> ted jeste napsat do scriptu overovani localhostu at mi s tim nikdo nedela kokotiny a ...
<SquirrelCZE> aaaaa
<SquirrelCZE> lidi, jak zabezbecit prenos nazvu souboru pres url?
<SquirrelCZE> protoze kdyz mam soubor treba "neco+neco.txt"  hodim ho do url ?file='.$file.' tak to do url jde dobre ale $_GET['file'] pak vypise "neco neco.txt"
<Falco_> aj POST?
<SquirrelCZE> no, POST nevim jak vytvorit kdyz jde o <a href=""> :-)
<Falco_> ja tiez nie , len ma to tak napadlo :-)
<FrostyX> nemas v url pouzivat vylomeniny jako + :-D
<Falco_> a co tak "necoplusneco.txt :-)
<SquirrelCZE> hosi
<SquirrelCZE> to je dynamicky nazev souboru ;-)
<FrostyX> a co to meni ? :-D
<SquirrelCZE> takze tam veta "nepouzivej XY nepomuze"
<SquirrelCZE> musi to snest jakykoliv legalni nazev souboru
<FrostyX> To sou beztak nazvy tech filmu ne ?
<FrostyX> nazvy tech souboru filmu*
<SquirrelCZE> tohle je konkretne nazev titulku :D
<FrostyX> aha, mel jsem napad - ale bohuzel spatny :-D
<SquirrelCZE> http://89.102.105.218/ a klikni na cover "Batman begins"
<FrostyX> ty to mas komplet resene bez DB ze ?
<SquirrelCZE> jj
<SquirrelCZE> aaaaa
<SquirrelCZE> to vlc je spustene jako http
<SquirrelCZE> a nehraje mi zvuk!
<Falco_> /quit
#ubuntu-cz 2012-01-05
<tomik42> Dobrý večer, rád bych se zeptal na instalace v Ubuntu.  Některé instalace selžou, jiné proběhnou ok. Tak nevím, jestli jde o dočasný stav obecně, nebo jde o chybu u mě. Např.: diver pro ATI, kvirc a další. Já to nebudu vypisovat všechno, nezapisoval jsem si to, ale vesměs jde o toto:  (Hash Sum mismatch) a to instaluju z repozitářů přes software center. Xchat IRC se třeba nainstaloval ok.
<tomik42> ATI:
<tomik42> Please have a look at the log file for details: /var/log/jockey.log
<tomik42> 2012-01-05 21:13:51,420 DEBUG: fglrx.enabled(fglrx): target_alt None current_alt /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/mesa/ld.so.conf other target alt None other current alt None
<tomik42> 2012-01-05 21:13:51,420 DEBUG: fglrx is not the alternative in use
<tomik42> ATI přímo z konzole:
<tomik42> sh ati-driver-installer-11-12-x86.x86_64.run
<tomik42> Created directory fglrx-install.JWjeHo
<tomik42> Verifying archive integrity...Error in MD5 checksums: f49ae3ed130055ea001d56883a2792b4 is different from 2c3062066054aa493908b3836903edf9
<tomik42> Je možné, že jsou některé soubory co jsou uložené na serveru požkozené?
<tomik42> Nebo chybou síťové karty? Internet jede ok, stahovaní ok, jen ty instalace nejdou...
<SquirrelCZE> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get update
<tomik42> dohromady i s těma andpresama?
<ZOMBitch>  jj
<ZOMBitch> popr me tak napada testnout ping na cesky zrcadlo jestli opravdu nemas ztratovost paketu :) popr ho zmenit na jiny :)
<tomik42> update proběhl, ale nepomohl...
<SquirrelCZE> ok
<ZOMBitch> tomik42: co ping? :)
<tomik42> ping 7ms, bezeztrát (jsem na optice)
<SquirrelCZE> a vubec, ovladace na ati nejdou pres apt-get?
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZE: prej slavnej softcenter
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZE: j v tom bordelu jsem to ani nepostreh, ma spatne stazenej balik od ATI a nesedi mu kontrolni soucet :)
<SquirrelCZE> ty mne tam vse slo
<SquirrelCZE> ale premyslim proc stahuje balik
<SquirrelCZE> kdyz to tam je ne?
<tomik42> ati jsem zkoušel podle návodu na stránkách, dohledám tu adresu. V určité části to mělo problém s knihovnama, že se něco nestáhlo co mělo
<ZOMBitch> tomik42: ten ovladac na ATI stahni znovu
<tomik42> nj, stahoval jsem 3x a pokaždé s jiným součtem :-)
<ZOMBitch> 21:32 < tomik42> Please have a look at the log file for details: /var/log/jockey.log
<tomik42> ale jsou aplikace, které jdou stáhnout a jiné nejdou
<tomik42> ten jockey.log... kousek jsem psal nahoře
<ZOMBitch> tomik42: musis stahovat proste tolikrat, dokud soucet nesedi se souctem uvedenym na strankach :)
<tomik42> mám ho poslat celý?
<SquirrelCZE> tomik42: jakou mas grafiku?
<tomik42> HD4570
<ZOMBitch> tomik42: pokud to udelas, tak pls hlavne pres pastebin, tady je to des :D
<ZOMBitch> tomik42: system sam ti nenabidl ovladace? :)
<SquirrelCZE> http://wiki.ubuntu.cz/Instalace%20ovlada%C4%8D%C5%AF%20grafick%C3%BDch%20karet%20ATI
<SquirrelCZE> sudo apt-get fglrx
<tomik42> system nabidl, ale nejdou nainstalovat. Selže a vyhodí jockey.log
<SquirrelCZE> zkousels to pres ten apt-get?
<tomik42> skouším toto: Majitelé 64bitových Ubuntu (x86_64) musí mít navíc nainstalovány i 32bit knihovny:
<tomik42> sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<tomik42> Mám:104 http://cz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric/main libsasl2-modules i386 2.1.24~rc1.dfsg1+cvs2011-05-23-4ubuntu2 [60,3 kB]
<tomik42> Mám:105 http://cz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric/main libgl1-mesa-dri i386 7.11-0ubuntu3 [2 845 kB]
<tomik42> Staženo 71,9 MB za 33s (2 149 kB/s)                                            
<tomik42> Selhalo stažení http://cz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/i/ia32-libs/ia32-libs_20090808ubuntu26_amd64.deb  Hash Sum mismatch
<tomik42> Selhalo stažení http://cz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/llvm-2.9/libllvm2.9_2.9+dfsg-3ubuntu2_i386.deb  Hash Sum mismatch
<tomik42> Selhalo stažení http://cz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/q/qt4-x11/libqtgui4_4.7.4-0ubuntu8_i386.deb  Hash Sum mismatch
<tomik42> Selhalo stažení http://cz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/q/qt4-x11/libqt4-scripttools_4.7.4-0ubuntu8_i386.deb  Hash Sum mismatch
<tomik42> E: Nelze stáhnout některé archivy. Možná spusťte apt-get update nebo zkuste --fix-missing?
<tomik42> nevím, proč potřebuju 32 bit. knihovny, ale budiš
<SquirrelCZE> O_o
<tomik42> končím opět na hashsum
<tomik42> vidím to prvně, tak fakt netuším
<tomik42> Druhou možností je stažení ovladače přímo z příkazové řádky. V připraveném adresáři zadejte
<tomik42> wget http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-X-Y-x86.x86_64.run
<ZOMBitch> tomik42: btw zadne svobodne ovladace z navodu nejdou? pac ty se pokousis stahnout nejakej driver z roku 2009, takze by tu byla i jista sance, ze uz je novejsi :)
<SquirrelCZE> hmm
<tomik42> uf... co se snažím stáhnout?
<SquirrelCZE> ZOMBitch: OT: mam vlc spustene pomoci uzivatele "http" ovsem neni zvuk (pulseaudio to vlc vubec nevidi) nevis co +- s tim?
<SquirrelCZE> archlinux
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZE: 1. uzivatel http neni ve skupine audio 2. proc proboha pod timto uzivatelem?
<SquirrelCZE> 1. je
<SquirrelCZE> 2. to vlc spousti php script
<SquirrelCZE> pri clicknuti na webu
<SquirrelCZE> ktery je vlastne knihovna filmu
<ZOMBitch> tomik42: rek bych ze je to dost jasne z toho odkazu ne? :D
<SquirrelCZE> spustena na localhostu O:-)
<ZOMBitch> aha, to ma nejaky hlubsi potencial, zdrzim se dalsich komentaru :D
<SquirrelCZE> a sorry ale davat nejak moznost http daemonovi at to muze spusti jako ja se mi moc nece...
 * ZOMBitch by asi spis zacal upravovat vestaveny webinterface ve VLC, ale moznosti se meze nekladou ...
<tomik42> ZOMBitch: podle toho textu v odkazu je: Na kartách založených na čipech R300 až R500 (čili Radeon 9500 až Radeon X1950) ... s tím souhlasím, ale princip by měl být stejný, ne?
<tomik42> Takže asi budu tahat 3GB ovladačů a jednou ten hash sedět bude :-)
<SquirrelCZE> njn
<ZOMBitch> tomik42: jen tak preventivne ... docetl si se az k tomuhle? http://wiki.ubuntu.cz/Instalace%20ovlada%C4%8D%C5%AF%20grafick%C3%BDch%20karet%20ATI#A.22Errors_were_encountered_while_processing:_fglrx-amdcccle.22_.28na_64-bit_syst.2BAOk-mu.29
<tomik42> musím přiznat, že nedočet
<tomik42> Reading package lists... Done
<tomik42> Building dependency tree       
<tomik42> Reading state information... Done
<tomik42> 0 aktualizováno, 0 nově instalováno, 0 k odstranění a 305 neaktualizováno.
<tomik42> tomik@TOMIK:~/Stažené$ sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite fglrx*.deb
<tomik42> dpkg: chyba při zpracovávání fglrx*.deb (--install):
<tomik42>  nelze přistoupit k archivu: No such file or directory
<tomik42> Při zpracování nastaly chyby:
<tomik42>  fglrx*.deb
<ZOMBitch> njn, uz jo :) moc netusim, proc to davaj az na konec, kam se naprosta vetsina nedocte, ale maj v tom svuj system asi ze :D
<tomik42> ale neprošlo mi to
<SquirrelCZE> ZOMBitch: jak zjistim pod jakym uzivatelem bezi dany program?
<ZOMBitch> tomik42: tam ta hvezdicka je jen symbolicky za cislo verze
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZE: wtf? ps? :D
<SquirrelCZE> thanks
<tomik42> uf... jak zjístim tu verzi?
<tomik42> jestli mám vůbec nějakou nainstalovanou?
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZE: a to jsem si rikal, ze dneska jsem fakt vygumovanej jen ja :D
<SquirrelCZE> :-P
<ZOMBitch> tomik42: sudo dpkg -l | grep fglrx
<SquirrelCZE> tak to mi vysvetlete
<SquirrelCZE> mpd bezi jako user "mpd" a zvuk jede
<SquirrelCZE> vlc bezi pod userem "http" a bez zvuku
<ZOMBitch> tomik42: pokud to nevypise nic, tak nemas nic instli :)
<SquirrelCZE> tak WTF?
<tomik42> tomik@TOMIK:~/Stažené$ sudo dpkg -l | grep fglrx
<tomik42> tomik@TOMIK:~/Stažené$ 
<tomik42> tak asi nic...
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZE: uzivatel|skupina
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZE: jeste ti to zopaknu radsi jo :D
<tomik42> takže jsem zas na začátku
<SquirrelCZE> a http je v audiu
<SquirrelCZE> ZOMBitch: takze co s "uzivatel|skupina" ?
<tomik42> chápu to, že mám problém v těch knihovnách, ale čím může být způsobeny? Selhalo stažení http://cz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/q/qt4-x11/libqt4-scripttools_4.7.4-0ubuntu8_i386.deb  Hash Sum mismatch
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZE: kazdopadne proste VLC ne pristup k hardvaru zvuku, tj tak cely co ti k tomu muzu rict :D
<SquirrelCZE> hmm
<ZOMBitch> tomik42: nesedi kontrolni soucet ... prehod ve zdrojich na hlavni server a zkus znovu
<SquirrelCZE> jenze co mam jeste udelat aby pristup mel?
<tomik42> je to stejný problém jako u jakékili jiné instalace a je nesmysl, aby nešlo nainstalovat cca 50% aplikací...
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZE: ja predpokladal, ze skupina audio bude mit pristup HW vid :)
<SquirrelCZE> no ma
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZE: no tak by to melo jit :D
<SquirrelCZE> ale nejde
<SquirrelCZE> takze je nekde chyba
<ZOMBitch> tomik42: pro predtavu, co je pro tebe 50% aplikaci? kolik zhruba si zkousel instalovat (z repozitare) veci?
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZE: hledej smudlo :D
<tomik42> ZOMBitch: to nebude tak jednoduché. Jak přehodím na hlavní server, kde co změnit?
<ZOMBitch> tomik42: sudo software-properties-gtk
<tomik42> no 50.. tak asi 6-8 apikací jsem zkoušel :-) ty procenta jsem dal zlatý průměr, protože fakt nevím. Neco jde, něco ne. Nepočítal jsem to
<tomik42> rozhodně z repozitáře nejde:  kvirc 4:4.1.1~svn5829-1build1
<tomik42> aspoň mě.
<tomik42> mám software-source, takže na Main server
<SquirrelCZE> ZOMBitch:    Cannot save Configuration: Preferences file could not be saved
<SquirrelCZE> tohle mi pise VLC kdyz lezu do nastaveni a dam safe
<SquirrelCZE> wtf?
<tomik42> mám částečnou lokalizaci v ububtu. Instaloval jsem v češtině, ale opět nějaká chyba v balíčkách a mám část systému česky, část anglicky. Nabídlo mi to možnost doinstalování české lokalizace,, ale instalace se nezdařila.
<tomik42> po přehození na main server: sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<tomik42> Reading package lists... Done
<tomik42> Building dependency tree       
<tomik42> Reading state information... Done
<tomik42> E: Unable to locate package ia32-libs
<tomik42> tomik@TOMIK:~/Stažené$ 
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZE: pouzivas tam config co neni uzivatelem http zapisovatelny, je jen citelny pro vsechny nebo je ten conf v mistech kde user http nevidi
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZE: pokud cekas ze to user http bude cist ze tveho ~/.config/vlc/vlcrc tak te zklamu :)
<SquirrelCZE> tak to ne
<SquirrelCZE> ZOMBitch: on cte z /root/.config/vlc/vlcrc
<SquirrelCZE> coz nechapu proc
<SquirrelCZE> kdyz ma home /srv/http
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZE: rofl
<tomik42> Sorry, installation of this driver failed.
<tomik42> Please have a look at the log file for details: /var/log/jockey.log
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZE: ty jako normali uzivatel muzes courat /root? bych nerek hele :)
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZE: tj naprosto stejny jako by si ho chtel cist ze sveho home
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZE: akorat u /root je mozna jeste jistejsi, ze to nepujde :D
<SquirrelCZE> omfg, to vim :D
<SquirrelCZE> jen mi vysvetli proc ale to vlc jde tam
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZE: evidentne ne :D
<SquirrelCZE> kdyz by melo cucet do ~ uzivatele z ktereho je spusten
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZE: ano presne, uzivatele kterym byl spusten!!!! to snad byl root? pochybuju, vlc se brani pro takovemu spusteni
<SquirrelCZE> ano
<SquirrelCZE> ne nebyl
<SquirrelCZE> tak  proc to tam kurva leze mi rekni? :-)
<ZOMBitch> a jelikoz uzivatel http nema prideleny domovsky adresar, tak je i uplna chujovina pod nim vlc spoustet :)))
<SquirrelCZE> ma
<Chinese_soup> nevim sice o cem se bavite, ale --config /srv/http/vlcrc? :)
<ZOMBitch> a ted presvedsujes sebe nebo me? :D
<SquirrelCZE> to oznamuju :-P
<SquirrelCZE> http:x:33:33:http:/srv/http:/bin/bash
<tomik42> nic, končím.
<tomik42> Díky za pomoc, budu muset hledat dál, nebo zkusit přeinstalovat. Nemám představu v čem to je.
<Chinese_soup> tomik42: cache si smazat zkousel?
<tomik42> u repozitáře nebo při stahování z internetu?
<ZOMBitch> kazdopadne bych presne podle Chinese_soup daval parametr confu u spusteni vlc
<SquirrelCZE> hmm
<Chinese_soup> tomik42: no, /var/cache/apt/archives/* a /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin*
<SquirrelCZE> "PulseAudio: Unable to connect: Connection refused"
<Chinese_soup> tomik42: je to mozna kravina, ale zkusit bys to mohl
<Chinese_soup> tomik42: po tom samozrejme apt-get update
<tomik42> musím nějak porovnat ty stažené soubory, jestli jsou fakt rozdílné...
<Chinese_soup> tomik42: tedy, sorry, nesmaz si hlavke lock a partial
<Chinese_soup> tedy jen /var/cache/apt/archives/*.deb
<ZOMBitch> Chinese_soup: no tak ted uz smazal vsechno :D
<Chinese_soup> nebo pouzij sudo apt-get clean && rm /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin
<Chinese_soup> ZOMBitch: nj, too late :P
<SquirrelCZE> Chinese_soup: problem: mam vlc spustene pres usera "http" a nejede zvuk
<SquirrelCZE> ovsem ted zjistuju
<Chinese_soup> tomik42: pardon, oprava: nebo pouzij sudo apt-get clean && rm /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin* eh
<SquirrelCZE> ze httpd bezi jako root a jen pouzilo su na http
<SquirrelCZE> nebo ne?
<Chinese_soup> SquirrelCZE: hm, s tím už asi neporadím
<Chinese_soup> to bych se na to musel kouknout a beztak to bude pulseaudiem :P :D
<Chinese_soup> no nic, hodne stesti vam obema, jdu spat
<SquirrelCZE> cest
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZE: hele jako nedelal bych tom takovej gulas :D
<SquirrelCZE> hmm
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZE: tzn mas ty uzivatele 2? httpd a http ?
<SquirrelCZE> e
<SquirrelCZE> httpd je nazev daemona
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZE: a co www-data?
<SquirrelCZE> jake www-data?
<SquirrelCZE> btw: http://img844.imageshack.us/img844/1528/screenshot1325799650.png
<SquirrelCZE> nahore je to oznacene jako ze to bezi pod rootem
<SquirrelCZE> ale v konzoli je http
<ZOMBitch> uzivatel
<SquirrelCZE> neexistuje
<SquirrelCZE> aspon o nem nevim
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZE: btw co ten obrazek?
<SquirrelCZE> to je terminal spusteny pomoci phpcka
<SquirrelCZE> divne je proc ma nahore napsane root@
<SquirrelCZE> a v terminalu je http@
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZE: mas v tom svym home pro http (/srv/http?) .bashrc ? pokud ne tak ho asi hleda u roota zmatene, ikdyz nevim proc, mel by zvit def z /etc
<tomik42> Chinese_soup: tak nepomohlo
<SquirrelCZE> hmm
<SquirrelCZE> zkusim zkopirovat muj
<ZOMBitch> vsak
<tomik42> díky za pomoc, dneska končím
<ZOMBitch> np
<SquirrelCZE> tvl
<SquirrelCZE> to bere ze "~" = /root
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZE: tzn to jde?
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZE: no to je tim jak to dojebavas userem http bych rek :)
<SquirrelCZE> ja? :D
<ZOMBitch> ne ono samo :D
<SquirrelCZE> tak muzu za to ze se apache spousti jako root a pak se zmeni na http
<ZOMBitch> tj fuck, chces to tak, mas to tak mit ;)
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZE: btw drop root uziva dost aplikaci :-)))
<tomik42> tak jsem ještě něco zkusil...
<tomik42> přes Win7 jsem ověřil, že ty stažené ovladače jsou opravdu rozdílné a stáhnul jsem je znova. Přebootoval jsem do Ubuntu a tentokrát instalace proběhla ok
<tomik42> tomik@TOMIK:~$ fglrxinfo
<tomik42> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<tomik42> OpenGL vendor string: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
<tomik42> OpenGL renderer string: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4500 Series
<tomik42> OpenGL version string: 3.3.11318 Compatibility Profile Context
<tomik42> tomik@TOMIK:~$ fgl_glxgears
<tomik42> Using GLX_SGIX_pbuffer
<tomik42> 2170 frames in 5.0 seconds = 434.000 FPS
<tomik42> netuším proč se mi ty soubory stahují poškozené
<ZOMBitch> tomik42: ty si puvodne instaloval pres wubi nebo format druhe partition?
<tomik42> pod Ubuntu teda
<ZOMBitch> 23:30 <ZOMBitch> tomik42: ty si puvodne instaloval pres wubi nebo format druhe partition?
<tomik42> instaloval jsem jak řes wubi (i když nevím co to je) tak i samoinstalační balík přes sh
<ZOMBitch> wubi je instalace ubuntu pres windows
<tomik42> a ten co jsem stáhnul ze stránek ATI pod Win7 jel, co jsem stáhnul pod Ubuntu mělo hash error
<tomik42> v tom případě do wubi musím nacpat exe? windows instalačku katalystu?
<ZOMBitch> ja asi zhruba tusim odkud vitr vane, ale menit souborovej system se ti asi moc chtit nebude a osobne mam k wubi uz ne jen ciste odpor, uz na tuhle kktinu mam snad i alergii
<ZOMBitch> tomik42: ne to nemas
<ZOMBitch> http://wiki.ubuntu.cz/Wubi
<tomik42> taky mě to napadlo. Myslíš rozdíl CR LF
<tomik42> hmm.. ale Ubuntu mám ja ext4 jestli myslíš toto
<tomik42> nn, tak wubi ne, instaloval jsem klasicky... z flešky
<ZOMBitch> cece tak se ale nejak rozmysli, tady studuju sragory o wubi a zjistuju ze jsem uplne jinde bo jak?
<tomik42> já si spletl wubi a wget
<tomik42> takže wubi ne
<ZOMBitch> hm
<tomik42> vše o wubi beru zpět, nepoužil jsem to
<ZOMBitch> pohoda, ale podstatny vedet :D
<ZOMBitch> tam bych to hned sved na virtualizovanej disk :D
<tomik42> může být problém v tom CR LF?
<ZOMBitch> mona
<ZOMBitch> nekde jsem o tom cet, ale hlava jak cedni ... dnes extra :(
<tomik42> grafika už je ok, ale problém zůstal, počítám s tím, že budu stahovat požkozené soubory a moc velký rozdíl v tom nebyl. Ale byla tam sekvence znaků cca do 30-ti znaků v tom 100MB souboru co se lišilo
<ZOMBitch> zajima te jen naprosta schoda tech numer :)
<tomik42> asi jo, aby to mělo stejný hash
<tomik42> nevím přesně kam míříš
<ZOMBitch> to asi tam neni ;)
<ZOMBitch> kontrolni soucet je jen proces zjisteni problemu vlastne
<ZOMBitch> ale nenapada me ted moc proc by to nemelo ukladat presnou kopii z netu
<tomik42> principy hash kontroly se mi moc studovat nechce :)
<ZOMBitch> ta je vpoho
<ZOMBitch> problem bude se zapisem dat
<tomik42> co driver síťovky?
<ZOMBitch> jeste zkusim mlasknout nejaky chytry slova do fora, ale uz tady skoro chrapu :)
<ZOMBitch> si daval nejakej special?
<tomik42> tak to jsme dva :)
<tomik42> special čeho, FS?
<tomik42> ten myslím, že používám ověřený, ext4
<tomik42> jo special síťovky
<tomik42> nn, s tím jsem nic nedělal
<ZOMBitch> v tom by moh bejt hacek :)
#ubuntu-cz 2012-01-06
<h00ked> lol
<h00ked> se mi podelal PC i ntb soucasne :D
<ZOMBitch> :D
<SquirrelCZE> lidi
<SquirrelCZE> facebook client pro linux?
<SquirrelCZE> lightweight
<SquirrelCZE> na irc si sezenu a na vic nepotrebuju
<SquirrelCZE> a pak udela pidgin nejspis papa
<Chinese_soup> irssi + bitlbee?
<SquirrelCZE> to ne
<SquirrelCZE> *gui program
<SquirrelCZE> :-)
<Chinese_soup> xchat + bitlbee?
<Chinese_soup> :D
<Chinese_soup> chtel jsem navrhnout pidgin, ale jak vidim tak "pak udela pidgin papa"
<Chinese_soup> takze xchat + bitlbee
<SquirrelCZE> ok, ne bitlbee?
 * SquirrelCZE kombinaci xchat + bitlbee mel a xchat na irc ok, ale to bitlbee mi nesedlo
<squirrel_> tak
<squirrel_> done.
<squirrel_> nakonec je to Gajim + Xchat
<squirrel_> :-)
<squirrel_> ZOMBitch, quiz, je mozne nejak printscreenout vsechny workspace u fluxboxu?
<ZOMBitch> nevim, nepotreboval jsem zatim :)
<squirrel_> hmm
#ubuntu-cz 2012-01-07
<Guest61628> aaa
<Guest61628> hosi
<Guest61628> kde se tady muzu na freenode zaregistrovat? (nickname)
<Chinese_soup>  /msg NickServ help register
<[Ratten]> cau
<[Ratten]> jak udelab aby se mi po startu ubuntu pustily aplikace ale abych je videl bezet na plose
<Chinese_soup> ahojqi
<Chinese_soup> gui aplikace? to zalezi na wm vetsinou
<[Ratten]> kdys dam system - predvolby - aplikace po spusteni..... tak se mi to puti skryte
<[Ratten]> je to .sh soubor
<[Ratten]> nato neni nakej prikaz aby se mi pustil v terminalu ?
<Chinese_soup> gnome-terminal -e "co_chces_spustit"
<[Ratten]> diky :)
<Chinese_soup> tedy, pokud pouzivas jiny terminal, tak si to proste najdi v dokumentaci
<[Ratten]> vono to asi vude asi lepsi resit pres scren
<[Ratten]> bude9
<[Ratten]> ta prava ruka trpi nejakyma neduhama :D
#ubuntu-cz 2012-01-08
<Falco_> ahoj
<Chinese_soup> hi
<Falco_> mam na ic.cz web a mau tam hore reklamnu listu. ta mi odsadza obrazok v body
<Falco_> central.tym.sk
#ubuntu-cz 2012-12-31
<ZOMBitch> HNY to all ;)
<FrostyX> ZOMBitch: HNY2Y
<FrostyX> * HNY2U
#ubuntu-cz 2013-01-03
<kyrbi> zdravím
<kyrbi> Mohl by mi prosim vas nekdo poradit? Mam Ubuntu 12 server, ktery funguje jen pres SSH. Chci si na nej nainstalovat GUI
<kyrbi> pouzil jsem proto prikaz apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<kyrbi> vse uz se doinstalovalo
<kyrbi> muzete mi poradit, jak mam pokracovat? Dekuji
<FrostyX> ale fuj ubuntu-desktop na serevr
<FrostyX> *server
<Chinese_soup> FrostyX: treba chce vnc :)
<vp123> Ahoj, mam problem, mam Acer Aspire M5201, nesli mi visty, tak jsem z cd nainstaloval Ubuntu 12.10 a normalne se nainstalovalo na novej disk. Kdyz jsem spustil PC, nabootovaly Wokna, na nic se me to nezeptalo, v ovladacich panelech jsem chtel Ubuntu zmenit na vychozi, a neukazalo se tam. Tak jsem nastavil vyber os na 30 sekund, nic se neukazalo, tak jsem z livecd spustil ubuntuabych se podival na disky a ukazuje se tam disk s odpovidaj
<vp123> Nevite co s tim ?
<locodir-user_> ahoj, když chci nainstalovat aktualizace, chce to po mě heslo, které neznám, nejsem si vědom že bych nějaké zadával. prosim o radu jak to zrušit, nebo přeinstalovat ubuntu, nemám CD-DVD mechaniku.(sony VAIO)
<FrostyX> locodir-user_: kdyz zapinas pocitac, naskoci ti prihlasovaci obrazovka ne ?
<locodir-user_> jo, tam heslo zadám bez problému...stejne vsak nefunguje na ty aktualizace
<locodir-user_> zkusil jsem všechny co použivám a nic... upozorňuji že v tomhle se moc nevyznám :-(
<locodir-user_> ahoj, když chci aktualizovat, tak to po mě chce heslo, totose mi nedaří zadat, neznám ho, není stejné jako při přihlašování do compu, prosím poraď
<locodir-user_> před chvílí jsem toto psal FrostyX, ale spadl net
<FrostyX> jaky mas ubuntu?
<locodir-user_> kde to najdu?
<FrostyX> vim ja :-D
<locodir-user_> :-D že by 12.04?
<locodir-user_> snažil jsem se to i nějak přeinstalovat, ale nejde to ani z flešky
<FrostyX> mam tu nejaky ubuntu na cd, pockej
<locodir-user_> CD mi je naprd, nemám mechaniku
<locodir-user_> čekám
<FrostyX> neboj, nebudu ti ho posilat postou :-D .. jen se na to kouknu :-D
<locodir-user_> ok
<FrostyX> sakra tak ne .. ja tu mam jen opensuse :-(
<locodir-user_> mám na ploše ubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<locodir-user_> ale to mi nic nedělá
<locodir-user_> mno, tak jinak, potřebuju nějaký OS který nebudu platit a je jedno jestli to bude ubuntu nebo nico jiného :-d
<locodir-user_> jsi tu? :)
<FrostyX> no, tak castecne :-)
<locodir-user_> :-D
<locodir-user_> poradíš nebo je tu někdo kdo by poradil? :)
<locodir-user_> jinak není problém skype...
<FrostyX> ja nevim, podle me nema smysl kvuli takovy kravine menit OS ..  co si vzpominam, tak jsem vzdycky na ubuntu mel stejny heslo jako na uzivatele .. a to jsem to nikdy snad ani nenastaoval pro kazdeho zvlast ..
<FrostyX> nemas na tom kompu vic uzivatelu ?
<locodir-user_> host a já
<locodir-user_> a jsem podemnou
<FrostyX> host? ten ma nejaky heslo?
<locodir-user_> ne
<locodir-user_> přeplo mě to normálně bez hesla
<FrostyX> za par minut to mam stazeny, muzu to zkusit nainstalovat a schvalne se kouknout jak je to tam s heslama
<locodir-user> FrostyX
<FrostyX> no?
<locodir-user> zase mi to spadlo :(
<locodir-user> tak sem to nahazoval znovu
<locodir-user> se na to...
<locodir-user> když tak skype kuratkecko
<FrostyX> fuj skype :-D
<locodir-user> :-D
<locodir-user> nebo FB, nebo ICQ :-d
<FrostyX> na cem jsi ze ti to tak pada ?
<FrostyX>  .. tu je sance ze se zapoji nekdo jiny :-D
<locodir-user> domácí wifi
<locodir-user> spolubydla... ale ten tomu rozumí ještě míň jak já :-d
<locodir-user> vždy mi zmizí ten řádek kam mám psát text pro tebe
<FrostyX> uz to instlauju
<FrostyX> *instaluju
<locodir-user> super :)
<FrostyX> tak neinstaluju .. jen co jsem to bootl ve virtualboxu, tak me to poslalo do pice
<locodir-user> :-D
<FrostyX> Notak lidi, to tu neni zadny ubuntak, co by rekl, jak resetovat heslo na roota, nebo jak ze se teda nastavovalo ? :-D
<locodir-user> :-D
<locodir-user> jsem v praze, můžu případně i donést k osobní konzultaci :)
<ZeXx86> FrostyX: staci nabehnout do fallback rezimu
<FrostyX> Na ten si taky pamatuju, ale je to i v novych ubuntech?
<locodir-user> blbý dotaz, jak se tam dostanu?
<ZeXx86> samozrejme
<ZeXx86> pri bootu staci vybrat v zavadeci druhou moznost
<ZeXx86> druhou polozku
<ZeXx86> a pak zvolis ze chces vstoupit do console mam dojem
<ZeXx86> a tam uz si udelas co chces
<ZeXx86> a mj. v ubuntu root neni :D
<locodir-user> mi to automaticky najede do normálního režimu...a nefunguje esc, ctrl, del ani nic jiného
<FrostyX> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-YQHR7KwjUtU/T9Yw3eeBNwI/AAAAAAAAAJk/OLOLNRF8EPM/s1600/grub-screen-1.png nemas tam neco takoveho kdyz zapinas pocitac ?
<locodir-user> ne
<ZeXx86> to je divne, nemas uz nahodou EFI boot?
<ZeXx86> nebo nebootuje to pres windows zavadec?
<locodir-user> to chceš po mě moc... :-(
<locodir-user> windows by tu být už neměli vůbec
<ZeXx86> tak to je ok, a kdyz najizdi ubuntu, vidis tam takovou ikonu klavesnice na cernem pozadi?
<locodir-user> to bych musel vyzkoušet... když tam bude, co mám dělat?
<ZeXx86> zmacknout rychle nejakou klavesu, pak by se melo objevit to menu
<FrostyX> jestli neni skrytej grub aby to nekoho nematlo .. 
<FrostyX> jj tak
<locodir-user> a zadat to recovery mode?
<ZeXx86> ano
<ZeXx86> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<ZeXx86> ale tohle je navod na zmenu hesla pro uzivatele
<ZeXx86> a ty chces jen zmenit heslo roota zrejme
<locodir-user> mám tu přes 800 aktualizací a nespustím ani jednu, vždy to po mě chce heslo
<locodir-user> a není stejné jako při přihlašování
<ZeXx86> ale to heslo neni roota ale uzivatele
<ZeXx86> je
<ZeXx86> mas vypnuty numlock
<locodir-user> v tom případě je někde chyba a nefunguje to
<locodir-user> jo...
<locodir-user> tohle jsem zkoušel na všechny způsoby
<ZeXx86> to je prvni chyba, proc nekomu nejde heslo :)
<FrostyX> :-D
<ZeXx86> zkus si to heslo napsat nekde bokem a potom ho zadat do toho okna kde chce heslo
<ZeXx86> jestli to opravdu napise to co ma
<locodir-user> myslíš přes TXT ?
<ZeXx86> to je jedno, kdekoli kde se da psat
<ZeXx86> akorat ne tady ;)
<locodir-user> tak chvilku :)
<ZeXx86> v ubuntu neni jakoby root, pokud sis ho tam sam nenastavil rucne
<ZeXx86> je tam jen tvuj uzivatel, ktery ma vsude heslo stejne
<ZeXx86> pokud ti jde pri prihlaseni, tak je problem jen v tom ze ho tam ve skutecnosti nepises stejne
<locodir-user> tak jsem to zkusil a stále nic...
<locodir-user> ale zkusím to ještě s nmlck
<ZeXx86> nejdriv to zkus tak, ze se odhlasis a znova prihlasis s tim heslem, pricemz zkontroluj co je zapnuto na klavesnici
<ZeXx86> jestli numlock sviti nebo ne
<ZeXx86> prip. capslock
<FrostyX> pak si taky muzes otevrit textovy editor a zkusit natukat to heslo tam .. jestli vypada fakt tak jak jsi chtel .. (treba je jen jiny rozlozeni klavesnice, ale to asi spis ne)
<ZeXx86> no tak jsem to myslel
<SquirrelCZECH> mugege
<SquirrelCZECH> proc mi kurde jedno pulseaudio nevidi druhe?
<SquirrelCZECH> ale premyslim ze to ma neco spolecne s tim ze jsem nejdriv nainstalovat pulseaudia a pak az avahi
<ZeXx86> ono se da nainstalovat i vic pulseaudiu? :D
<SquirrelCZECH> dva pocitace :D
<ZeXx86> a k cemu je to dobre aby se videli?
<ZeXx86> nechapu proc pulseaudio vubec existuje, jen to pridava zpozdeni a problemy se zvukem
<ZeXx86> proc v Archu mi funguje pouze s Alsa
<ZeXx86> vse
 * SquirrelCZECH chce streamovat z jednoho PC na druhy
<SquirrelCZECH> jakoze, laptop bude pouzivat zvukovku od serveru defakto
<SquirrelCZECH> no ted bych to mel spis adresovat jako htpc :D
<SquirrelCZECH> ZeXx86: ono je fajn kdyz funguje
<SquirrelCZECH> per-app nastaveni zvuku
<SquirrelCZECH> a umi toho proste mnohem vic
<ZeXx86> SquirrelCZECH: u jinych OS jsem to zatim nevidel, prece vyvojari tech aplikaci nejsou ta blbi ze nepridaji ovladani zvuku sami :-B
<SquirrelCZECH> no... :D
<SquirrelCZECH> tak mi rekni jak nastavis zvuky prohlizece ;-)
<ZeXx86> v nejakym textaku ;)
<ZeXx86> no je pravda ze v prohlizecich na to trochu zapominaji :)
<locodir-user> jsem tu... heslo zadáno a následně stejným způsobem i heslo pro aktualizaci... a nebyla zobrazena ani žádná ikona klávesnice
<ZeXx86> ale kvuli tomu si podelat nadosmrti zvuk, to se mi nezda cesta spravnym smerem
<ZeXx86> locodir-user: a jak to dopadlo? funguje nebo ne
<locodir-user> ne
<locodir-user> heslo zadáno a následně stejným způsobem i heslo pro aktualizaci... a nebyla zobrazena ani žádná ikona klávesnice
<ZeXx86> locodir-user: a vsiml sis jestli se nezmenil capslock/numlock po prihlaseni?
<locodir-user> jo, kontroloval jsem to
<SquirrelCZECH> ZeXx86: mam pulse na archu
<SquirrelCZECH> a sice kdyz jsem to instaloval
<SquirrelCZECH> tak to bylo windows style
<SquirrelCZECH> 3x restart nez to fungovalo :D
<SquirrelCZECH> (ani nevim proc)
<SquirrelCZECH> ale ted si nemuzu stezovat
<ZeXx86> no neni nad to pridavat sluzby co u 99% uzivatelu jen preposilaji data dal, sezerou navic 5% cpu a pameti ;)
<ZeXx86> a pridaji krasne, nezanedbatelne zpozdeni :)
<SquirrelCZECH> wtf?
 * SquirrelCZECH zadne spozdeni nezaznamenal
<ZeXx86> no jen mi jde o to, kolik lidi tech funkci vyuzije
<ZeXx86> ja ano, je to kolem 15ms
 * SquirrelCZECH vesmes jo
<SquirrelCZECH> jinak momentalne mi hraje hudba 
<SquirrelCZECH> a pulse dohromady bere 1.5%
<SquirrelCZECH> s tim muzu zit, vzhledem k tomu ze to bude vyuzivat stremovani pres sit
<locodir-user> lidičky, prosím  pomůže někdo? +(
<ZeXx86> locodir-user: ok, zapni consoli
<ZeXx86> locodir-user: tj. terminal
<ZeXx86> locodir-user: cerne okno
<locodir-user> a to najdu kde? :-D 
<locodir-user> co to má dělat?
<ZeXx86> locodir-user: najed na Dash, zmackni Ubuntu ikonu
<ZeXx86> a tam napis do vyhledavani, terminal
<ZeXx86> a klikni na ikonu kterou to naslo
<ZeXx86> obevi se skarede, cerne okno
<ZeXx86> i kdyz ani tak moc cerne neni :)
<locodir-user> tak to by odpovídalo :-D
<locodir-user> spíš do fialova
<ZeXx86> ok, a napis tam: sudo apt-get upgrade
<ZeXx86> po zmacknuti enteru to bude chtit heslo
<ZeXx86> pri psani hesla se jednotlive znaky nebudou objevovat
<ZeXx86> takze i kdyz neuvidis ze pises heslo tak ho pises :)
<ZeXx86> pak zase enter
<ZeXx86> a zacne to s aktualizaci systemu
<ZeXx86> jen ne v okynku ale v tom skaredem terminalu :)
<locodir-user> hm, nebere mi to to heslo
<ZeXx86> hmm, zkus do terminalu napsat to heslo jen tak na necisto
<ZeXx86> jestli opravdu pises to co chces
<ZeXx86> jestli nemas nastavenou treba QWERTY klavesnici
<ZeXx86> nebo nejakou cinskou :)
<locodir-user> vyzkoušeno... je to v haj.....
<ZeXx86> ale prd
<locodir-user> píše to správně
<locodir-user> já to vyhodím a bude
<ZeXx86> a jsi si jisty, ze i pismena jsou stejne velke/male?
<ZeXx86> zalezi na velikosti pismen
<locodir-user> jo... píšu to komplet stejně... i tak jako když to píšu "nanečisto"
<ZeXx86> a neni v tom heslu nejaky hacek nebo divny znak?
<locodir-user> honzulda
<ZeXx86> tak to se pokazit neda
<locodir-user> si myslím
<locodir-user> už mě to s...
<ZeXx86> zkus napsat: honyulda
<ZeXx86> misto toho hesla co pises
<locodir-user> taky jsem pro jistotu zkoušel :(
<locodir-user> už jsem to málem psal i nohama... a furt nic... 
<locodir-user> nejde něco jako že by se někdo na mě napojil?
<ZeXx86> jde
<ZeXx86> ale musis mit nejlepe verejnou IP
<locodir-user> hm, domácí wifina přes UPC
<ZeXx86> pres upc to mozna pujde, akorat musis mit nainstalovany program, ktery to umozni a ten asi nenainstalujes bez toho hesla
<locodir-user> takže to jdu vyhodit do popelnice...
<ZeXx86> podle tohohle manualu to jde udelat v pripade nouze - zmenit heslo
<ZeXx86> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<ZeXx86> menis heslo svemu uzivateli
<locodir-user> mám sebe jako správce a pak hosta
<ZeXx86> a host je kdo?
<ZeXx86> pres nej to asi neaktualizujes co?
<locodir-user> sezení hosta
<locodir-user> zkusím to, chvilku
<FrostyX> a pak bych zkusil otevrit konzoli, napsat tam: sudo -i  
<FrostyX> a zkusit to heslo tam ... protoze tohle neni mozny :-D
<ZeXx86> no taky myslim ze bude nekde nejaka blba zrada
<ZeXx86> vsichni co mi vzdycky tvrdili, ze jim nefunguje heslo ho psali nejak blbe
<SquirrelCZECH> co se deje?
<ZeXx86> kdyz funguje u prihlaseni, tak je divne ze ne jinde
<ZeXx86> heslo je sdilene v celem systemu
<ZeXx86> takze jde jen o to jak se to napise
<SquirrelCZECH> zkousi se prihlasit jako sudo?
<SquirrelCZECH> lepe receno, jenom pres sudo?
<SquirrelCZECH> a pres login screen to funguje?
<ZeXx86> j
<SquirrelCZECH> ok
<FrostyX> SquirrelCZECH: jo .. pres prihlasovaci obrazovku se na uzivatele prihlasi ... ale ve spravci aktualizaci mu to same heslo nefunguje
<SquirrelCZECH> neni chyba v sudo?
<SquirrelCZECH> :-)
<ZeXx86> pokud je tam s tim stejne nic neudela :)
<SquirrelCZECH> njn
<ZeXx86> a je to cista instalace?
<ZeXx86> ktera verze?
<locodir-user> tak jsem tu, u hosta nefungují aktualizace a ani ta možnost toho terminálu
<ZeXx86> aha
<locodir-user> verze asi 12.04
<ZeXx86> jen takovy dotaz bokem, to jsi koupil notebook s uz predinstalovanym ubuntu?
<locodir-user> ne, kamoš s windows, ty zrušil a dal ubuntu
<locodir-user> sony vaio...psací stroj
<locodir-user> ale ať chci udělat cokoliv, tak to chce to zk*rvený heslo
<ZeXx86> tak jo, zkus toto:
<ZeXx86> napsat do terminalu: login
<ZeXx86> pak sve prihlasovaci jmeno
<ZeXx86> a pak heslo
<ZeXx86> co to udela
<locodir-user> bez efektivních oprávnění uživatele root nelze pracovat
<ZeXx86> aha, spravne to me dela taky :)
<locodir-user> :-D
<SquirrelCZECH> su nickname ;-)
<SquirrelCZECH> (vas prihlasi jako "nickname" v danem terminalu)
<ZeXx86> su honza
<ZeXx86> nebo neco takoveho :)
<ZeXx86> pak natukat to heslo znova a enter
<ZeXx86> mohl bys prosim okopirovat nejak to co pises do terminalu a poslat to tady
<ZeXx86> 3 radky
<ZeXx86> nebo nejlepe na www.pastebin.com
<ZeXx86> a poslat nam odkaz
<ZeXx86> tam muzes nakopirovat vsechen text
<locodir-user> kfc@kfc-laptop:~$ login login: Bez efektivních oprávnění uživatele root nelze pracovat kfc@kfc-laptop:~$   
<locodir-user> kfc jsem já... zkratka KuřeFonCurnik
<locodir-user> v tom pastebin se nevyznám
<locodir-user> zkusil jsem zadat do terminálu i to ~frigg@freenode/utility-bot/frigg a píše to soubor nenalezen... 
<locodir-user> jen pro jistotu
<locodir-user> mno nic lidičky... díky za pomoc a mějte se tu krásně... good luck... 
<ZeXx86> a o jednoho ubuntu usera min, co ste to za podpora :D
<FrostyX> a pritom i snaha byla
<ZOMBitch> neasi :)
<ZOMBitch> btw nestacilo autoprihlaseni na roota v nouzaku? ;-)
<FrostyX> to se ted uz nedozvime :-D
<ZOMBitch> jn :)
<ZOMBitch> cely svatky zadna aktualizace ... twe nikdo nemaka cico? :-D
<FrostyX> bud rad, alespon ti to bude fungovat :-D
<ZOMBitch> no prave cekam na aktualizaci foxe, pac to pred svatkama dojebali :D
<ZOMBitch> jsem fakt nadsenej
<FrostyX> aha aha :-)
<FrostyX> tak zrovna tohle jisti chromium, vis co :-D
<FrostyX> Ja se ted pro zmenu pokousim sprovoznit PAE kernel ..
<ZOMBitch> to jsem mohl zkusit, ale uz nejsem tak akcni jak kdysi :D
<FrostyX> :-D
<FrostyX> to je ale skoda
<ZeXx86> a ja cekam kdy opravi ty bugy v unity
<ZOMBitch> nj, nedelam praci u kompa
<ZOMBitch> unity je jeden velkej bug :P
<FrostyX> ZeXx86: to vypada na dlouhy cekani ne ? :-)
<ZeXx86> treba me desne stve notifikace empathy .. je hezke ze se zobrazuji, ale kdyz kliknu v menu na zobrazeni zpravy tak se nic nestane, treba :)
<ZOMBitch> ZeXx86: a ma se neco stat? :)
<FrostyX> ZOMBitch: a co delas tedka ? :-)
<ZeXx86> jo, ma se zobrazit okno se zpravou :D
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: cumim do irssi :D
<FrostyX> A opovaz se zas nekam utikat .. bez tebe to tady nebylo ono :-D
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: tak to je mi jasny, ze ste se tu bezeme ten rok nudili :D
<ZOMBitch> ZeXx86: hmm,pidgin :)
<ZeXx86> nebo kdyz ji nekde vystracham v ikonach, tak se okno se zpravou sice objevi, ale v tom oknu nevidim zpravu :D musim ho zavrit a znova pres seznam kontaktu otevrit
<ZeXx86> ZOMBitch: pidgin neni v unity pouzitelny
<ZeXx86> ZOMBitch: protoze pak unity furt hlasi, ze mu chybi online ucty :)
<ZeXx86> a o notifikacich si muzu navic jen zdat ...
<ZOMBitch> ZeXx86: aha, to jsem netusil
<ZeXx86> je to vsechno propojeny jak v gnome3
<FrostyX> ZeXx86: jsem te videl na #gentoo.cs ne ? Ty pouzivas gentoo a dobrovolne unity ?
<ZOMBitch> ...muzu testnout na notesu, tam unity jeste vladne
<ZeXx86> FrostyX: na #gentoo.cs uz jsem asi 10 let :D
<ZeXx86> FrostyX: gentoo jsem pouzival dlouho :)
<ZeXx86> FrostyX: nez to do*ebali :)
<ZOMBitch> ZeXx86: tak co te vede k pouzivani unity?
<FrostyX> vzdyt to neni dojebany :-)
<ZeXx86> FrostyX: no a pak sem mel par let Arch
<ZOMBitch> dojebali unity bych rek spis :D
<ZeXx86> a ten funguje porad, akorat chci KDE 4, funkcni, kde nic nespadne, kde KMail a Kopete funguje jak ma :)
<ZeXx86> no a toho se nedockam ani s KDE 4.10 :)
<ZOMBitch> btw FrostyX porad na openboxu?
<ZeXx86> protoze na Bug ktery sem reportoval v KDE 4.0 proste kaslou :D
<ZeXx86> *bugy
<FrostyX> ZOMBitch: uz tak pul roku ne
<ZeXx86> a stvou me denonenne
<ZeXx86> *denne
<ZOMBitch> :)
<ZeXx86> a stovky lidi taky
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: jakto? co mas ted?
<ZeXx86> ale proste se nenajde zadny vyvojar, kteremu by se chtelo
<ZeXx86> raci pridaji cool applet
<ZOMBitch> ZeXx86: to znam :D
<ZeXx86> a neco dalsiho k tomu rozbijou ;)
<ZeXx86> tak sem skoncil na Ubuntu :D
<ZOMBitch> ZeXx86: neni nad to si to napsat sam a mas klid :)
<ZeXx86> aspon to tak vypada
<ZeXx86> libi se mi ten humbuk kolem toho :D
<ZOMBitch> :D
<FrostyX> ZeXx86: ja chtel taky zkusit KDE ... kdyz je tam pry takova paradni provazanost aplikaci a tak ... no proste jsem si z tohodle minimalismu chtel vyzkouset zas neco jinyho. Ale po tom co jsem zjistil ze zrovna KDE PIM stoji uplne za hovno pry, tak jsem se na to vyprd :-D
<ZeXx86> a s gnome3 classic to jde dobre pouzivat :)
<FrostyX> ZeXx86: u me na notasu ted misto openboxu frci tohle http://www.abclinuxu.cz/desktopy/frostyx-20120628
<FrostyX> * crap to melo byt na ZOMBitch 
<ZeXx86> FrostyX: ono to je velmi pouzitelne a dokonce i rychle, ale kdyz mas par tisic zprav v poste, tak se treba strasne zpomali cely program a ja maily ctu a pisu porad
<ZeXx86> Kate/Kwrite na psani kodu je taky fajn
<ZeXx86> a uz me nebavi resit porad neco v systemu, mam Ubuntu, oni to vyresi za me, snad, nekdy ;)
<FrostyX> Kate a Kwrite jsou obyc textaky ne ?
<ZeXx86> no ani moc ne
<ZeXx86> umi to vsechno mozny
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: zmonad je pohoda, ale ja shniju u fluxe asi, jsem linej smudlat znova cely prostredi :)
<FrostyX> nebo to ma alespon nejaky inteligentni doplnovani kodu?
<ZeXx86> vsechno mozny
<FrostyX> ja se v posledni dobe docela zkamaradil s gVimem ..
<ZOMBitch> :)
<ZOMBitch> tj na dyl ale no :)
<FrostyX> takze zrovna textaky me na KDE nepritahnou no ... mozna az tam bude funkcni ten PIM, tak se mi to bude libit :-P
<ZeXx86> kdyz pisu kod, tak v asi 20 zdrojacich a porad se prepinam, takze potrebuju i peknou spravu techle veci
<ZOMBitch> ZeXx86: jde ti o zalozky v textaku?
<ZeXx86> a gnome3 jsem nemohl pouzivat k programovani vubec, to prepinani mezi okny, brrr
<ZeXx86> taky
<ZeXx86> ale chci mit vse funkcni hned, ne to mastit v terminalu :D
<ZOMBitch> pouzivam geany a spokojenost
<ZeXx86> gedit toho taky umi celkem dost i kdyz se nezda :)
<FrostyX> jj, geany je super. Jsem ho par let pouzival ... me teda vyhovoval nejvic, kdyz jsem otevrel v menu polozku view a odklikal to vsechno, at tam nic nezustane zobrazene :-D
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: vyuzivam i info okno :)
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: zalezi na tom co v tom clovek chce delat :)
<FrostyX> jasny
<ZeXx86> no nic, jde se spat
<FrostyX> ja to vetsinou delal, tak ze kdyz jsem patlal nejaky Bash nebo C, tak jsem u toho mel otevreny terminal, a kdyz nejaky weby, tak jsem prepinal na chroma ... takze mi info akorat ubiralo misto :-)
<ZeXx86> zitra uvidime co jsem naprogramoval :D
<FrostyX> ZeXx86: jop ... hura spravovat ten bug :-D
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: ja mel 2 monitory :D
<FrostyX> jojo, rejpej do me :-D
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: a doufam ze o5 budu
<ZOMBitch> :D
<FrostyX> si taky poridim a bude :-D
<ZOMBitch> mozna si rovnou koupim treti :D
<FrostyX> ZeXx86: tak gn :-)
<ZOMBitch> jsem se pred chvili vzbudil, mam to nejaky otoceny pres svatky :)
<FrostyX> to mas dobry :-) .. ja dneska prd spal, takze jen co rozchodim ten PAE, tak jdu spat ... a zitra studovat uz ... zkousky se blizi
<ZOMBitch> :)
<ZOMBitch> taky bych mel neco tvorit, ale mala motivace :))
<FrostyX> for fun prece :-D
<ZOMBitch> tak jako jo no, ale :D
<FrostyX> zkusim reboot ... zatim na to prijdi :-D
<ZOMBitch> okej )
<FrostyX> rychlejsi reboot jak timeout .. pak mi to dela bordel s nickem :-D
<ZOMBitch> hlasim, ze jsem vymyslel prd :D
<FrostyX> jsi urcite malo premyslel :-D
<ZOMBitch> to chce nejdriv druhej monitor, at je na to prostor neasi :P
<FrostyX> jasny :-P
<FrostyX> jsem zmateny ... htop ukazuje 4G ram, free 3G ... tak si vyber
<ZOMBitch> zalezi kde na to koukas
<FrostyX> na obrazovce ... jedne. pouze jedne. a male
<ZOMBitch> conky?
<FrostyX> nene .. htop a free -m
<FrostyX> rovnou v konzoli
<ZOMBitch> u me htop ok
<ZOMBitch> konzole ok
<ZOMBitch> jo prd, v konzoli to fixluje
<FrostyX> ZOMBitch: eh .. rikal jsi neco? Objevila se mi tu nova featura ... flash mi ve 100% pripadu zpusobuje kernel panic :-D
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: nic vyznamnyho :)
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: to je fajnova vec to co mas :)
<FrostyX> co je ovsem vice v prdeli je, ze mi nejak nejde zvuk ... 
<ZOMBitch> to jsem na tom trosek lip :D
<FrostyX> takze asi hodne rychle zemru ... ja chci hudbu totiz :-D
<ZOMBitch> no tak to je smrt
<ZOMBitch> to jsou ty hracicky s jadrem a najednou atomovka v kompu :P
#ubuntu-cz 2013-01-04
<FrostyX> no .. tohle je neco jinyho ... jsem se pokousel instalovat steam .. a ten potreboval pulseaudio. A ja ho jako idiot nainstaloval ze ..
<FrostyX> steam nesel, tak jsem pulseaudio zase odinstaloval ..
<FrostyX> ted jsem po nejakym tom tydnu rebootoval a problem je na svete
<FrostyX> :-D
<ZOMBitch> :D
 * ZOMBitch si vytvori nejakej pokrm
<FrostyX> make sandwich ? :-D
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: make chleba ve vajicku :)
<FrostyX> tak ja si tez pujdu neco pospelit
<ZOMBitch> :)
<FrostyX> ZOMBitch: chrapes ? :-)
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: chrapu :D
#ubuntu-cz 2013-01-05
<nick13371992> Dobrý den, měl bych menší otázku.
<FrostyX> hoj
<nick13371992> Mám menší problém po nainstalování os přes wubi, mám problém při bootování, pokud vyberu ubuntu hodí mi to error a to je vše
<ZOMBitch> co presne to je za error?
<nick13371992> nějak, že se C:\ubuntu\winboot\wubildr.mdr nepovedlo otevřít nebo přepsat
<ZOMBitch> nick13371992: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1645865
<nick13371992> děkuju ;)
<nick13371992> na to forum se nyní dívam ale nějakým způsobem tedy nechápu co mám udělat
<nick13371992> Dá se nainstalovat UBUNTU zvlášť na externí disk tak aby se dalo i spouštět?
<ZOMBitch> pokud podporuje tvuj bios bootovani z USB tak by melo :)
<ZOMBitch> ale to uz se nedovis :)
<nick13371992> mohl by mi někdo poradit nainstaloval jsem Ubuntu přes wubi a když ho chci spustit hodí mi to error - C:\ubuntu\winboot\wubildr.mdr nepovedlo otevří
<ZOMBitch> ... je hezke videt jaky udelal wubi instalator za rok pokrok - uz se to da i nainstalovat, bohuzel ne spustit :P
<Chinese_soup> :D
#ubuntu-cz 2013-01-06
<Ratten> FrostyX prosimte jak mam resit ve smarty strankovani ?
<Ratten> to se dela v templetes.tpl ze udelat podminku/else na $_GET nebo primo nak v php ?
<FrostyX> Ratten: Ja bych si spis asi overil to $_GET v php, protoze hadam budes overovat, jestli neni ta stranka v $_GET prazdna, jestli je to cislo, jestli je treba v povolenym rozsahu stranek a tak, takze bude lepsi to udelat v PHP. Do smarty sablony bych pak predal tu overenou, spravnou, pripadne upravenou stranku ..
#ubuntu-cz 2014-01-03
<Guest92769> zdravim
<Guest92769> je tady nekdo?
<lisca> Guest92769: nie. odid.
<Guest92769> jak  sprovoznit zvukovku linux mam  dnes  poprve  a  nejsem  moc  znalec  poradi  nekdo?
<lisca> Guest92769: co ti nefunguje?
<lisca> Guest92769: okrem medzernika
<Guest92769> zvukova karta
<lisca> Guest92769: ako sa to prejavuje?
<Guest92769> zvuk mi nejde vobec 
<lisca> Guest92769: mal by ist? pustis aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Noise.wav? paplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Noise.wav?
<lisca> Guest92769: vies pustit alsa-info alebo alsa-info.sh?
<Guest92769> asi  ne :-)
<Guest92769> win ma  sral  tak som presiel 
<Guest92769> a  skusam  to davat dajak dokopy
<Guest92769> co s tym co si mi poslal  
<lisca> mozeme sa dohodnut, ze sa naucis najprv pouzivat medzernik?
<Guest92769>  ved pouzivam
<lisca> jednu medzeru medzi slovami
<Guest92769> sa snazim teda a nevidim ani nic kde by mala byt mezera 
<Guest92769> aha takze nie 2x ?
<lisca> kupodivu
<Guest92769> ok sme dohodnuty
<lisca> vies otvorit terminal a skusit spustit alsa-info alebo alsa-info.sh?
 * lisca si neni iste, ci to je od prirody nainstalovane
<Guest92769> pise prikaz nenalezen
<lisca> Guest92769: ak nie; tak nasleduj to, co je tu https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/AlsaInfo
<lisca> Guest92769: copy & paste hento
<lisca> Guest92769: popyta sa ta to, ci to moze uploadnut tvoje nastavenia zvukovky do internetov a ked to potvrdis, dostanes adresu; tu mi posli
<Guest92769> wget http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh -O alsa-info.sh && bash alsa-info.sh
 * lisca facepalm
<lisca> Guest92769: otvor si terminal a tam to pastni
<Guest92769> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=ec6c4bbccb05953d45d499f39501a5d896782aa6
<Guest92769> to je ten odkaz z terminalu
<lisca> Guest92769: mas tri zvukovky, je to tak?
<lisca> Guest92769: nehra ti to z inej ako si myslis?
<Guest92769> no to neviem ja by som chcel aby mi to hralo klasicky z repro pripojenych k pc
<lisca> nevies kolko mas zvukoviek?
<lisca> obzri si prosim pocitac a spocitaj zelene dierky
<lisca> Guest92769: kazdopadne; spusti si control center a tam sound
<lisca> Guest92769: pusti muziku a v prvej zalozke skus prepnut vystup
<Guest92769> control center to najdem v nejakej nabydke?
<lisca> aon
<lisca> ano
<Guest92769> mozem tam nastavit iba HDMI port
<lisca> ukaz screenshot
<lisca> pripadne aj vystup z "pacmd list-sinks"
<Guest92769> dostal si scren?
<lisca> eh?
<Guest92769> screnshot
<lisca> ?
<Guest92769> asi nie co?
<lisca> neviem o com hovoris
<Guest92769> som ti poslal screnhot
<lisca> ako?
<lisca> to si snad robis srandu
<lisca> normalne mi posli link
<Guest92769> aha a to jak?
<Guest92769> na prasky zo mna co?
<lisca> to uploadni dakam na imgur alebo dakam...
<princezna> Guest, to je nejaky host ?
<lisca> Guest92769: aspon ten vystup z "pacmd list-sinks" na nejaky pastebin, andela tvojho
#ubuntu-cz 2014-01-05
<bakc> caute chlapi (cest zenam). Mam cca € a chcem Vas pozvat na pivo.
<bakc> caute chlapi (cest zenam). Mam cca 100€ a chcem Vas pozvat na pivo.
 * bakc zartuje
<bakc> Ale nie mam 100€ a chcem kupit SSD disk problem je ze si neviem vybrat. Za 100€ sa mozem pozerat na 120GB disky. A to bud na Intel 530 120GB alebo na Samsung 840 EVO 120GB.
<bakc> 5 rocna zaruka je jak na Intel tak na Samsung. Ma niekto nejake ssdecko?
<zle_lisca> ma
<zle_lisca> dobra otazka podla coho sa rohodovat; pozeral si sa na parametre?
<zle_lisca> tj na priepustnost hlavne
<zle_lisca> ale hadalo by som, ze to je to iste...
<zle_lisca> hod si mincou
<bakc> je to obdobne
<bakc> papierovo vyzera trocha ten Intel lepsi ak som spravne pozeral
<bakc> ale potom som videl nejaky test...nemam historiu tak link uz neposlem kde sa zdal ten Samsung vykonnejsi.
<bakc> ale ako vravis ty ono to bude asi rovnake.
<bakc> A zrejma je dost skoro zistovat ktory sa bude po 2 rokoch lepsie spravat.
<zle_lisca> mam za to, ze intel ma lepsiu reputaciu; ale nemam sajn cim to je
<zle_lisca> jj, to neuhadnes dopredu asi :/
<bakc> no tak idem po tu dvojeurovku. Este taka otazka nema niekto tusenie ci alza vybavuje objednavky tak ze dnes ho objednam a zajtra bude na pobocke?
<bakc> :D
<zle_lisca> bakc: no, ked si v brne objednam daco, co je len v prahe; tak to pride doobeda autom z prahy a vecer sa da vyzdvihnut
<zle_lisca> bakc: v zavislosti od toho, v ktorom meste si by to snad malo ist. mali by to mat na webe dakde
<bakc> jaaaaj prave ma napadlo ze je zajtra sviatok 
<bakc> sice pisu ze maju otvorene
#ubuntu-cz 2015-01-04
<ballmik> cavte
<ballmik> ke tu neaka dobra dusa ???
<rabgulo2> ERC?
<rabgulo> rcirc!
<rabgulo> sory, za tento kratky spam, len som chcel vyskusat, ktory client sa mi bude viac pacit. diky za pochopenie. ;)
#ubuntu-cz 2016-01-05
<D3add3d> zdravim, nie je to úplne otázka k Ubuntu ale myslím že je to jedno keďže Ubuntu je založené na Debiane... mám taký menší problém že som asi zle zadal heslo pri passwd pre root (jediný účet na MINIBIAN pre Raspberry Pi) a teraz ho nemám ako zmeniť pretože /etc/shadow je zašifrované(celé, nie len heslo)
<D3add3d> existuje nejaky parameter pri spustení ktorý by ma logol do root konzole?
<D3add3d> (bude to vyžadovať prechádzku do housing centra ale predpokladám že cez SSH to nespravím)
#ubuntu-cz 2017-01-05
<jdrab> o/
#ubuntu-cz 2017-01-07
<Damianus> je tu nejaky linuxovy guru s radou pro lamu? Potrebuju pres terminal poslat zpravu kontaktu pres xmpp. Predem informuji ze sendxmpp pouzit nemuzu (duvod - chyba v implementaci dns) uvazoval jsem pouzit nejakeho terminaloveho klienta, ale jde to? aby skrze nej jiny program zaslal zpravu?
<Damianus> za odpoved dekuji
